# Do Not Talk to the Police



## Garden Knowm (Aug 7, 2008)

"Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Aug 29, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don't Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane




watch Every min of this people!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 29, 2008)

Same applies for any of you who may have kids and if you have an asshole ex who may try to get protective services on you.You do NOT have to let them in.Insist on a meeting at their office.They will try to trick you.No warrant, no entry.


----------



## mr thc (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn straight mother fuckers...watch the whole thing, and you'll be just that much more knowledgeable.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 31, 2008)

Let me sum this up for you for the majority of people watching.

If the police do not have a warrant do not let them in.


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Aug 31, 2008)

Excellent link. Everyone in america should watch this.


----------



## whulkamania (Aug 31, 2008)

I might watch it later while having some drinks and snacks.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


----------



## xxtoadxx (Aug 31, 2008)

just finished every second of it.... its good i agree... but i just go with what my lawyer tells me to say... NOTHING! same fuckin thing... listen people... dont say anything, dont let them in without a warrant.... but how much evidence do judges actually need to grant a warrant? and how quick can they get one issued?


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

xxtoadxx said:


> just finished every second of it.... its good i agree... but i just go with what my lawyer tells me to say... NOTHING! same fuckin thing... listen people... dont say anything, dont let them in without a warrant.... but how much evidence do judges actually need to grant a warrant? and how quick can they get one issued?


 all they need is just enough to prosecute your ass,ive beennn in the system for 8long years now and just finishe paroll.damn it feels good to smoke without the worry of a piss cup,but thas allthey need ,but keep in mind it cost them to take you to trial so the more solid the evidence is the quicker they can obtain a warrant.Now ILLEGA SEARCh and SEIZURE is a diff. story


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

and yes do not talk to the police.Well n the USA we have rights and one of them is to remain silent..yu must exercise this right and you do not hve to talk to anyone you dont want!So the best thing to do is be quiet.try to bond out or catch a bunk.


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 31, 2008)

As always, good info from GK video is entertaining also. Thanks! Cops suck


----------



## noumenon (Sep 4, 2008)

This legal section should be on the top of your lists because you should know what your in for when they come to your door.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 4, 2008)

noumenon said:


> This legal section should be on the top of your lists because you should know what your in for when they come to your door.


 i agree 100%.i had to find out in the pen.if i knew what i know now,there would have never found a true bill on me and thats a fact!


----------



## Easy P (Sep 4, 2008)

good vid. man...everybody should watch it and apply its principles.nobody exercises thier rights anymore.so the few who do,often end up being made examples of...so if everybody chose to take the fifth it would make the process much less sureptitious by nature...


----------



## ToastedFox (Sep 4, 2008)

Do not talk to them even if they have a warrant and claim you are not under arrest, get a lawyer period and go through them. Anything you say period will be used against you even before your rights are read. Their job is to find anything wrong to nab you for.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Easy P said:


> good vid. man...everybody should watch it and apply its principles.nobody exercises thier rights anymore.so the few who do,often end up being made examples of...so if everybody chose to take the fifth it would make the process much less sureptitious by nature...


 YES.That is our right and yes people need to exercise thes more.



ToastedFox said:


> Do not talk to them even if they have a warrant and claim you are not under arrest, get a lawyer period and go through them. Anything you say period will be used against you even before your rights are read. Their job is to find anything wrong to nab you for.


 i would not give a damn how many warrants they have and what evidence,still....SHUTUP!They are observing everything you are doing and sayingtrying to figure you out the second they encounter you.Most of the time now you are being videotaped from the police cruisers used as evidence in court.So step lightly, prison is a bad place to be.


----------



## bigcuban (Sep 26, 2008)

I had a friend that actually fell for the old write an appology to the victim trick. How anyone could be so foolish is beyond me. But, uh, yeah, fuck the police!


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 26, 2008)

Good post +rep


----------



## jameraquanza (Oct 29, 2008)

I was once accused of trying to run over a black security guard...the only witness there was his buddy security guard who was lying for him....im not going to tell the whole story but basically during the confrontation he said he was going to call the cops on me for trying to run him over and I told him to go ahead and do it because my mom and pops are lawyers here in town.....when the cops came all i told them was that they're lying and if he wants to press charges to let him know my dad and mom are both lawyers.....the cops talked to the security guards and then came back and said they arent going to press charges.....the cop also said i would have gone to jail on felony charges for something I didnt do.

So.. although i agree with this guy, i also think there is a time and place for every situation.


----------



## longbaugh (Nov 16, 2008)

In wyoming, guy admitted to cops the bag of seeds and stems in his minor niece's bedroom was his and he had tried to sell it. Possession with intent to deliver for a bag of seeds and stems! Went to the Wyoming supreme court but he was still convicted.

'Don't talk to the cops' is the best advice i've heard in a long time.


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 16, 2008)

ahh my head. it sounds like its fast forward. good info but shit he talks faaaast


----------



## Tizzle312 (Nov 21, 2008)

thank you for posting this


----------



## born2killspam (Nov 22, 2008)

Same basic notion applies even without the 5th in other countries obviously..
This guy should take this act on the road.. He's hilarious! I'd pay cover and a 2 drink minimum to watch him.. Its the perfect laugh/learn combo..
And the strategy must work well.. I mean I'm pretty sure the guy is a world class coke-fiend, yet he's walking free and preaching strong..


----------



## overfiend (Nov 22, 2008)

now go back and watch the cops video


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 23, 2008)

Excellent video. I bookmarking this along with the one made by Flexyourrights.org. By the way, if you're a cheap bastard  you can avoid paying the the $5 for the video by going to BUSTED: The Citizen&#039;s Guide to Surviving Police Encounters | Stop the Drug War (DRCNet) the entire video is there.


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Nov 27, 2008)

Watched it. Loved it. GREAT post. Thanks


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 28, 2008)

lol the officer looks like a stereotypical cop


----------



## prnkstr (Nov 30, 2008)

+ rep for this , this is an awesome video good details points. ive been in a few sticky situations and wish i had this video back then , though i got away with it , it would have been easier to not say anything! lol


----------



## growwwww (Nov 30, 2008)

seen it before its greatstuff. Never talk to the police. End of.


----------



## Busmike (Nov 30, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> lol the officer looks like a stereotypical cop


*I thought he looked like Barney Fife.*

* .*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 30, 2008)

Most people start to incriminate themselves by talking too much..the police arent your friend..dont make their job easy


----------



## dazed but not confused (Dec 1, 2008)

the police already know the answer their looking for....If they know you will talk, they will eventually make you say what they want. 

Good video, good post


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 2, 2008)

dazed but not confused said:


> the police already know the answer their looking for....If they know you will talk, they will eventually make you say what they want.
> 
> Good video, good post


 you exactly right my boy they will make you tell on yourself.I use the same tactics they use to get info i want.example, like who told on who or sum shit like that!


----------



## SuzookKING (Dec 12, 2008)

any and ALL evidence that will ever be used against you, will be provided by you. no more no less. 


SAY NOTHING.. 


and read 

"The Art of Cross-examination", by Francis L. Wellman

"Adventures in Legal Land" by Marc Stevens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oqmxKrd2VQ&feature=channel


----------



## kid cannabis (Dec 13, 2008)

focus on stealth and police probly wont fuck with you. if they do this is very solid advice.
bottom line know your rights!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 13, 2008)

If anyone has to talk to the police it better be"I Aint Got Nothin To Say"


----------



## SeatleHomegrown (Dec 16, 2008)

excellent find Garden Knowm, i can't wait to go to college, call me weird for an 18 yr old stoner, but i'm sucked into lectures like that!


----------



## mr.man (Dec 20, 2008)

if they dont have a warrent, tell them to go get one and destroy your crop in the like however long they r gone, how long does it take them to get a warrent


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

mr.man said:


> if they dont have a warrent, tell them to go get one and destroy your crop in the like however long they r gone, how long does it take them to get a warrent


 theyll usually have a cop at your waiting on the officer getting the warrant(Watching you).Step outside and lock the door behind you is your best bet.


----------



## onlypurpz (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry guys, but its common sense. before they arrest ur ass they even say "anything you say or do will be held against you in the court of law"

as far as no warrant no entry. thats NOT always true. cops can enter into detached garages without warrents. some of you might say who care's, its a garage. well that also stands for pol-barns and other buildings on the property.

the point is, dont be stupid and use your head.

 Purpz


----------



## bagheera (Jan 1, 2009)

xxtoadxx said:


> just finished every second of it.... its good i agree... but i just go with what my lawyer tells me to say... NOTHING! same fuckin thing... listen people... dont say anything, dont let them in without a warrant.... but how much evidence do judges actually need to grant a warrant? and how quick can they get one issued?


 While I can't give a time frame, a judge can issue a warrant if he/she* feels* that you are probably doing what the police are accusing you of. *Probability* is a variable. It can mean different things to different judges. And odds are the judge at trial will be equally or more sympathetic to you at trial that the judge issuing the warrant. Police are allowed (and I imagine do) to contact any judge to get a warrant signed. That means that they get to pick which judge they ask. So the judge who is more concerned with the law than with your rights is probably the one they'll contact. And I'm sure the police know which judge is most likely to sign the warrant. All I can say is be discrete, and good luck to you.


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 1, 2009)

They are not your friends do not talk.


----------



## jdmlove (Jan 22, 2009)

Everybody also remember if a cop ever ask you to step out side of you house or apartment dont do it they are just telling you to do that because they cant go into your house and arrest you with out a warrent so if you step out side you house or apartment they will arrest you...........also if you ever get pulled over and they tell you to get out of the car and leave the keys in the car dont do it just take the keys with you and close the windows and lock the doors because if you leave the keys there they consider the car abondond on the city property and will go through it with out needing a warrent also i tell you to close the windows because even if they dont have a warrent the can still peek there head in through the open widow and sniff around maybe smell something you dont want then to know is in there ...................hope this info helps a few people


----------



## bunghole (Jan 22, 2009)

Interesting situation:

My home alarm went off once while I was at work. By the time I got home, the police had already entered and cleared my entire home.

What if they had found my stash or plants?

Would that be considered illegal search?


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 27, 2009)

so what happens if you get pulled over and you know you were speeding for example. They come up to you and ask you do you know why i pulled you over? You say (no). They tell you because you were speeding then ask you if you know how fast you were going. You just say no correct? Or would you tell them you would like to exercise your 5th amendment and have nothing to say to them? I am clueless when it comes to law's and "manipulating" them. I would think if you told them that your not going to talk to them that they are just going to write you a ticket for speeding and have your speed saved on a radar gun which is enough to charge you with it in court, right?


----------



## 420anonymous (Jan 27, 2009)

Great video, can't believe I haven't seen it before here. I'm sharing it with all I know...

Burnzy,

You should answer his question with a question.

Officer: Do you know how fast you were going?
You: Good morning Officer, why did you pull me over?

or

Officer: Do you know why I pulled you over?
You: Why did you pull me over?

Just don't answer the question. If you say no, you are lying. You go to court to fight the ticket and he brings his radar/laser log and shows it was calibrated and has you going 15mph over the limit. When asked how fast you were going, you lied and said you weren't speeding. So the lie counts against you.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 27, 2009)

420anonymous said:


> Great video, can't believe I haven't seen it before here. I'm sharing it with all I know...
> 
> Burnzy,
> 
> ...


Damn, good point. I'm liking this law stuff ever since i watched that video. Its like playing the cops game and knowing what your doing. I didn't even think about that as being lieng but thats true, good point. Thanks man, rep for that.


Edit: Wouldn't you still end up with the ticket because he has you on his radar gun?


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Damn, good point. I'm liking this law stuff ever since i watched that video. Its like playing the cops game and knowing what your doing. I didn't even think about that as being lieng but thats true, good point. Thanks man, rep for that.
> 
> 
> Edit: Wouldn't you still end up with the ticket because he has you on his radar gun?


Sure, not answering questions aren't going to get you out of a summons (ticket). The goal is to avoid saying anything that could possibly be used against you, which could be anything.

Just last night I was talking to a guy on parole for getting nabbed with over 2 lbs. After the LEO confirmed his insurance and implied he was done (free to go), he just asked a follow up question, "do you have anything in the car like weapons, drugs or anything?" 
This guy answered "no", so the cop said, "then you wouldn't mind if I looked, now would you?" which at that puts you in the spot of refusing consent to search (which BTW, this guy said jail taught him all of this stuff. We, hopefully can benefit without having to end up there).

So, here's another phrase to learn and use. "Am I free to go?" 
LEOs will often just go on a fishing expedition even after they have given you a ticket or in some situations without even bothering to give a citation. It is important to find out if you are being lawfully detained. Without a certain level of reasonable suspicion, you can't be held.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 27, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> Sure, not answering questions aren't going to get you out of a summons (ticket). The goal is to avoid saying anything that could possibly be used against you, which could be anything.
> 
> Just last night I was talking to a guy on parole for getting nabbed with over 2 lbs. After the LEO confirmed his insurance and implied he was done (free to go), he just asked a follow up question, "do you have anything in the car like weapons, drugs or anything?"
> This guy answered "no", so the cop said, "then you wouldn't mind if I looked, now would you?" which at that puts you in the spot of refusing consent to search (which BTW, this guy said jail taught him all of this stuff. We, hopefully can benefit without having to end up there).
> ...


Got ya. That sucks for that guy you were just talkin to . So he got screwed again as he was leaving?


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Got ya. That sucks for that guy you were just talkin to . So he got screwed again as he was leaving?


He screwed himself. Once when he consented to searching the vehicle and then he also consented to them opening up the sealed box the weed was in. 

Ed Rosenthal has a couple of books, one, _Ask: Ed Marijuana Law_,discusses things like this including how you can have legal control over a box but not be the owner, hence distancing you from the contraband if they do open the box, which again, even if not owned by you, since you control it, have the authority to decline consent.
This is opposed to denying you own the box which then the police can search without consent. 
So for example, if you are transporting large quantities, it might be a good idea to have it sealed in a package addressed to a different individual, or just have someone else's name on it (doesn't even have to be real). You can claim control but not ownership.

But basically, it should never come down to that because you should be declining searches and you should have given them nothing they can establish as probably cause.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Man this is all making me wanna learn more of these laws. Seems like it would be really helpful


----------



## madcowpatty (Jan 29, 2009)

informative, but uh....... that guy needs to take toke and slow down....................


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 2, 2009)

That was an incredible video, i feel much more knowledgeable


----------



## jon2 (Feb 7, 2009)

madcowpatty said:


> informative, but uh....... that guy needs to take toke and slow down....................


ya really, I understand everything its just the speed at which he talks at makes the video annoying and I start to lose interest.

No doubt good info though.


----------



## spoadalive420 (Feb 13, 2009)

reading these post i was a bit destressed. All of this fuck cops shit, ever watch the show, they deal with drunks, and immigrants who live too many to one place that don't get along and steal from each other. Shit tons of thiefs, wife beaters, murderers and other shit that most of us don't have to deal with. When you give a cop a shit eating look, yea hes gonna fuck with you. Don't hate the cop, hate the laws, don't hate the player hate the game kinda shit. Lets face it, alot times when people get busted they are really abusing the Stuff "using at a bad time/place or too much." Think about it, only the very big "huge grow" and very small "very minor possesion" ever make headlines. So if made it legal, then MJ will be pushed in peoples faces that don't like it. Plus kids may get hold of it too, too early. In my opinion our government is doing the best they can, can't please everyone. The thing is there are alot of folks token that the govn't / census doesn't account for. I think that MJ for energy is really what we are missing out on. Biodiesel, oils, clothing and building materials. Oh yea and those big nasty oil industries paid/proved there way in so maybe thats how the herb thing has to go through. One of you super herb growers gotta smoke out some senators, and have a finest possible quality hemp suit and a biodiesel limosine.


----------



## george22879 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is great. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## DaGambler (Feb 19, 2009)

****** said:


> don't open ur door


 
i read the whole thread up to this point with the intention of adding my two cents... and this guy just did it for me.

!!!

Many of you are already making a huge mistake and giving up rights - by opening your door to begin with! As soon as you open the door that gives the cops the right to claim "i smelled weed when he opened the door"... "i saw paraphenalia on the coffee table" .... etc.

You are under NO OBLIGATION to open your door, answer the phone, etc. You see a cop at your door, WALK AWAY. If they have a warrant to search your home or a warrant for your arrest, they will be coming in irreguardless of you answering the door or not. (EDIT: with a warrant to search they would be coming in, with just a warrant for your arrest, they can't come in unless they have reason to beleive that you are home.) This is also why its a good idea to have a camera (discreetly placed) that lets you know who is knocking on your door to begin with. YOUR Home is YOUR Castle.

REMEMBER: If they are asking you question (or trying to), its because they DON'T have the answers. Don't help them to get those answers !!!

IF you are actually growing weed in your home, then NO ONE should ever be knocking on your door (without you knowing they were coming) to begin with. Same with the phone, if you don't know who is calling you: Don't Answer It! I've owed tens of thousands of dollars for over a dozen years now. You know how many times i've spoken to a bill collector? Not once.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> As soon as you open the door that gives the cops the right to claim "i smelled weed when he opened the door"...


this is exactly what they did to the president of the dallas chapter of norml (source: barry cooper's; never get raided), even though he had sage and  right outside his front door. this is a great lecture, i remember downloading it awhile back (had to be courtesy of this thread). this guy is pretty intense. there is also a video called "the citizen's guide to surviving police encounters" that is pretty informative.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 9, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i read the whole thread...


your avatar is distracting 

i know you get that all the time.


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 22, 2009)

brendon420 said:


> ahh my head. it sounds like its fast forward. good info but shit he talks faaaast


welcome to university.


----------



## dutchthreat (Mar 22, 2009)

bunghole said:


> Interesting situation:
> 
> My home alarm went off once while I was at work. By the time I got home, the police had already entered and cleared my entire home.
> 
> ...


Don't know about the laws around where you live but; 

Its not a search at all. Your alarm company no doubt called the police on YOUR behalf. Therefore, you are infact giving them permission to enter the building. Once entering its fair game, all they need is reasonable doubt to do a complete search. Now reasonable doubt is VERY complex, I mean by the letter of the law even the fait smell of pot would give them reasonable doubt. However this could and has worked against the prosecution. Lets say you smoked some pot before you left in the morning and the smell is lingering, you have no stash no plants this would not be reasonable doubt and could in fact be used as illegal search. 

Regardless, as for speaking to the police or interacting with them; I find its best to assertive, speak to them in a clear and persice manner. If at any time during your interaction you feel unconfortable, ask if your being detained, if the answer is no all you say is I would like to leave.

Police are ment to be intimidating, fear shows weakness, weakness shows lies.


----------



## purpdaddy (Mar 23, 2009)

they are also allowed to lie to you to get the truth..like.you get busted with dope and them bitches say you gettin 15 years if you dont snitch and u only got busted with a couple rocks and u a first offender u usually get rehab or probation but them bitches can threaten u with all this time knowing they have statutes and limitations when it comes to sentencing guidlines.
thats how i got caught up.If my fall partner would have kept his mouth shut,and i advise this to everyone.DONT SAY SHIT UNLESS U GOT AN ATTORNEY PRESENT OR U KNOW THE LAW!.My whole term i worked in the law library as inmate counsel for disciplinary Board and it really taught me loopholes around shit that you not gonna know about unless you get the statues/criminal code book for your state.PeAcE


----------



## xXkillerklownXx (Apr 29, 2009)

I ordered seeds to my house and I was wondering am I gonna be put on some list or something cause I'm all paranoid, I got them and all that, and there wasnt any problems, so am I good or should i be worried?


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

xXkillerklownXx said:


> I ordered seeds to my house and I was wondering am I gonna be put on some list or something cause I'm all paranoid, I got them and all that, and there wasnt any problems, so am I good or should i be worried?


 i wouldnt worry bout shit,,i get beans all the time in the mail,,and im waaaay down south USA.


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> i read the whole thread up to this point with the intention of adding my two cents... and this guy just did it for me.
> 
> !!!
> 
> ...


yea man its called a NO KNOCK WARRANT,well in LA they do that,,hell they do it all the time around here,,,come bustin your house 3:00 in the mornin,,thats fuckin crazy and an easy way to get shot!


----------



## Phenom420 (Jun 20, 2009)

dutchthreat said:


> Don't know about the laws around where you live but;
> 
> Its not a search at all. Your alarm company no doubt called the police on YOUR behalf. Therefore, you are infact giving them permission to enter the building. Once entering its fair game, all they need is reasonable doubt to do a complete search. Now reasonable doubt is VERY complex, I mean by the letter of the law even the fait smell of pot would give them reasonable doubt. However this could and has worked against the prosecution. Lets say you smoked some pot before you left in the morning and the smell is lingering, you have no stash no plants this would not be reasonable doubt and could in fact be used as illegal search.
> 
> ...


I love this part "Police are ment to be intimidating, fear shows weakness, weakness shows lies." thank's for sharing!


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 20, 2009)

it is amazingly sad to see how the majority of people cave to the police for no good reason. HEY!!!!! THE POLICE ARENT THAT POWERFUL. im sorry. i didnt even watch the video yet. all you need is this magic phrase. i dont want to speak to you without a lawyer.

it makes me sick. i can watch "cops" tv show and see at least one person who just gave the police their case. fuck the police. fuck anyone who tries to deprive me of liberty when i am not hurting anyone.


----------



## lurkmaster (Jun 27, 2009)

bgmike8 said:


> it is amazingly sad to see how the majority of people cave to the police for no good reason. HEY!!!!! THE POLICE ARENT THAT POWERFUL. im sorry. i didnt even watch the video yet. all you need is this magic phrase. i dont want to speak to you without a lawyer.
> 
> it makes me sick. i can watch "cops" tv show and see at least one person who just gave the police their case. fuck the police. fuck anyone who tries to deprive me of liberty when i am not hurting anyone.


True that man...


----------



## purpdaddy (Jul 10, 2009)

bgmike8 said:


> it is amazingly sad to see how the majority of people cave to the police for no good reason. HEY!!!!! THE POLICE ARENT THAT POWERFUL. im sorry. i didnt even watch the video yet. all you need is this magic phrase. i dont want to speak to you without a lawyer.
> 
> it makes me sick. i can watch "cops" tv show and see at least one person who just gave the police their case. fuck the police. fuck anyone who tries to deprive me of liberty when i am not hurting anyone.


yea i know what you sayin my TV stays on Court TV or investigation discovery...keep you up on the new procedures they got to convict that ass!Keeps you on top of your game..Everything else..just seems useless to me.


----------



## jeffluka74 (Jul 10, 2009)

reminds me of the song "the arrest" by conflict


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 17, 2009)

Never will I write about any incident nor talk to the police about the incident ever again.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 17, 2009)

its easy to say dont talk in situations like if they come up to u and just try to talk.. or come to ur house with out a warrant.. or ask u to come in for questioning.

but if they come up to u for an actual reason.. like they see you have a beer in ur hand.. they take it... whether you like it or not.. having alcohol in public even above age.. is enough for them to search u. How do i know this? it happened to me. my lawyer told me everything

i had an oz and a scale on me... they got me for trafficking and having alcohol under the legal limit.

why did i have an oz and a scale on me... i was fucking stupid back then. thats why. never ever ever fucking carry a scale on you. especially when you got dope... if ur dealing. u dont just go out with weed and try to sell to people. build a clintel and they ask u for it. scale it at home. the ngo meet them with it. go meet them some where with it.. just common sense. but yeah

fuck 5-0


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol. 

yeah definetly dont let them come to your house or you open it to warrants. meet them somewhere away from your house. in the us. if they can make a good case that you go from your house whenever you sell, then they will get a warrant for it. i have also heard that the federal agents can easily obtain a warrant for your home just because they bust you for selling. fuck the police


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 30, 2009)

The interesting part is that anything you say to the police can and will be held against you, but anything you say to the police that could possibly help you is inadmissable in court because it's hearsay. Bottom line is 'I'd like to excersize my right to remain silent". You don't have to talk to anybody - and shouldn't.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

Shit i got 2 cops on my dart team.They know i toke and do so during darts.
Not all cops are out to bust the little guy with a joint.


----------



## MickFoster (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Shit i got 2 cops on my dart team.They know i toke and do so during darts.
> Not all cops are out to bust the little guy with a joint.


I have a friend that is a police officer as well and he knows I smoke and doesn't care - however I doubt that as a law enforcement officer that he would extend the same courtesy to someone on the street if he found a couple of joints on them. You can have a friend that is police officer but police officers are not your friends.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Aug 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> True,True...


That was real talk. I'm glad you felt that.


----------



## bgmike8 (Aug 3, 2009)

fuck the police. i dont care if they let you smoke in front of them. they signed up to take peoples liberty and money for things that should be constitutionally protected


----------



## chalkie (Aug 18, 2009)

You only have the right to remain silent if your under arrest tho dont forget that, refusing to assist the police ahead of time is interfering and a felony


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 18, 2009)

chalkie said:


> You only have the right to remain silent if your under arrest tho dont forget that, refusing to assist the police ahead of time is interfering and a felony


WRONG! They only have to Mirandize you after arrest but any statements you make can and will be used against you and in fact can be used to build probable cause in which to arrest you. Did you really think the 5th Amendment only applies after you're arrested? My copy of the Constitution is missing that part. 

Did you even watch the video?


----------



## purpdaddy (Aug 19, 2009)

chalkie said:


> You only have the right to remain silent if your under arrest tho dont forget that, refusing to assist the police ahead of time is interfering and a felony


 please dont ever have a run in with the law..I WILL remain silent before and after arrest..all they need to know is your name and you dont have to tell em that just hand em your ID


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 19, 2009)

purpdaddy said:


> please dont ever have a run in with the law..I WILL remain silent before and after arrest..all they need to know is your name and you dont have to tell em that just hand em your ID


chalkie needs to watch the video again. He then needs to watch: 
*BUSTED: The Citizen's Guide to Surviving Police Encounters*


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 21, 2009)

great vid and the cops part was good as well. i just wounder how many peoply will actually listen though.


----------



## Imlovinit (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL. How many of us can think back to when we were last "interviewed" and realize the major mistakes we've made.


----------



## new daddy (Aug 21, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone can tell me why people think if you make weed a perscription drug it will ever be made legal for everyone. when ever has a perscription drug been available to the public. or been declasified and sold in a store


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 21, 2009)

very true. thank god for passionate doctors. everyone has something wrong with them.


----------



## erbalis (Sep 2, 2009)

xxtoadxx said:


> just finished every second of it.... its good i agree... but i just go with what my lawyer tells me to say... NOTHING! same fuckin thing... listen people... dont say anything, dont let them in without a warrant.... but how much evidence do judges actually need to grant a warrant? and how quick can they get one issued?


 Unfortunately, The evidence may be within the eye of the beholder. Federal law is what it is! "a reasonable belief that a person has committed a cime", also know as, "reasonable doubt", is "a reasonable amount of suspicion, supported by circumstances sufficiently strong to justify a prudent and cutious persons belief that certain facts are _probably _true". Point being... If the police are at your door, questioning you about anything that has to do with anything verbalized or otherwise depicted on this or any other "horticulture" website.. Shut your mouth. They can and will be able to proceed to f**k you. Just some freindly JD advice.


----------



## moash (Sep 2, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don't Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


 awesome video!!!!!!!


----------



## BushDok (Sep 12, 2009)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> watch Every min of this people!!


In 2005 my best friend was shot to death in his home during a home invasion, I was tortured in a home invasion in my home 2 mos. later. Up to that time I had grown medically for myself and four fellow patients, but opted to allow a 50 person 3yearold collective bring their plants to my ranch in exchange for security and help construct my 48'x26'13' greenhouse out back beside my raised box garden and 9'x9'x7' greenhouse. We utilized a lite depriv. tarp to flower our 1st half, "10 blooming per patient" per the county guidelines which allowed each patient "10 veg. 10 bloom" outdoors; we just reversed the bloom so we didn't have to toss 10 plants in July. Instead we harvested each patients 1st 10 the end of July and the 2nd 10 that Oct. making for a double harvest. The July smoke wasn't as heavy or asgood as the same plants in Oct, but it was close!
Anyway, two months after my March05 home invasion, where I just made it out w/ my life by a string, July13th 2005 I received a cell call from my neighbor saying "don't come home the dea and sheriffs are busting in your doors and ripping up your garden". I drove straight to an undisclosed friend's home and began to call the collective members. Finding out that the head of the collective was arrested infront of my gate for obstruction and DUIP (DRUNK IN PUBLIC) and that a warrant for my arrest was issued that same day. I hired an atty and surrendered five days later. I was finger printed and bailed out as soon as they finished. The only words i used while in thw presence of police were; my name, address and i was "not talking"! They had to ask my atty if they wanted anything else. The case went on from mid 05 thru late 07, but in early 06, while I was on vacation in Costa Rica, I received notice the US Dept of Justice was hanging papers on my gate saying the ranch was being taken w/ a "Forfeiture in Rem". The county had given my case evidence to the US Atty and they were taking my home. Subsequently i was criminally charged by the state of California for growing for distribution and sales and the feds were taking my property because a felony was committed on the premises. The night before the state trial my doctor called my atty saying he wasn't going to do my case any good if he was called to the stand. he was afraid of what the feds had and by proxy the state. When I heard of his betrayal I told my atty "if they will give me a mister meaner i'll take it". the case had already cost me over $50,000 and we hadn't been to trial yet?? I subsequently received an "West Deal"; no jail time, no fines or court costs, 4 yrs search-able probation w/ an agreement not to allow anyone else to grow except me w/ in county guidelines, not to help any one grow or be involved in any aspect of cannabis business. If convicted of a mister meaner or violate agreement in the four year term I go directly to prison for 5yrs on two felonies plus whatever the mister meaner carries w/ it?? I am now in my 2nd year and was told by my atty from the start of probation "they will come to search each year", but no one ever showed? Then a week ago he calls after not talking for almost two years and says "your two year review is coming up, they will be by to search in the next month or two. be sure all is straight". One would think w/ all the budget cuts they wouldn't have time for small potatoes like me?? pray! Two months ago the feds dropped my case "w/ prejudice" saying "the violation couldn't have been that bad if the county gave a mister meaner w/ no time" as the feds rationale for the dismissal. Throughout the entire ordeal, in both cases, I never once talked top the law! They want one thing and that is "Arrests"! They come to the scene of a robbery and figure everyone is a perp. if they can bust the victim that's a bonus in their book. there mite be one out of every hundred officers who are true champions of justice and out to do good. Lots think they are, but their definition of good is so convuluted they are bad! As you can see I'm still angry, most of the collective members refused to help and it cost me all my savings for defense. The law never found any scales, dried cannabis, evidence of sales or distribution and evnthough all the neighbors testified it was impossible to see in my greenhouse from off the property the judge upheld the search warrant taking the cops word over all the locals as well as my atty and investigator! He goes home at nite thinking he's a good American, but he's obviously not. The basic difference between capitalism and communism is private property/ ownership. when the cops can jump your fence when your not home and search your property w/ out your permission we mite as well be under the Kremlin iron fist???? 

PS. yes, I understand Federal law is federal Law, but I don't agree and am not represented in my Gov! I never voted for those laws and the only drug problem in the US is a perceived problem. If the laws weren't enacted our prisons wouldn't be so full of citizens w/ a medical issue not a criminal one! I hate our un-free society; the corruption and cherry picking of cases and what laws to follow is unspeakable... W/ over 205 of the states having medical cannabis laws one would think it's obviously working and time to grow up and lay off cannabis!

BushDok


----------



## DaGambler (Sep 13, 2009)

BushDok said:


> In 2005 ... ... W/ over 205 of the states having medical cannabis laws one would think it's obviously working and time to grow up and lay off cannabis!
> 
> BushDok


thank for sharing man, hope you don't mind i'll be bumping this Greenhouse Story into my journal

- DaGambler
.


----------



## ROFLBBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don't Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


"Professor James Duane explains why innocent people should never talk to the police."

Makes a very good point!


----------



## duguP (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for the video. good info!


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome videos!
I love asserting my rights. Well, actually, when i have to assert my rights, its usually a situation that scares the shit out of me! I remember getting pulled over one night and having a rookie cop give me the whole rundown: the "HOW MUCH HAVE YOU HAVE TO DRINK TONIGHT", the "YOU BEEN SMOKING A LITTLE?" the ol' "STEP OUT OF THE CAR SO I CAN SHINE A LIGHT IN YOUR EYES", and of course, everybody's favorite, the "SO IF YOU HAVE NOTHING TO HIDE, I GUESS THAT MEANS I CAN SEARCH YOUR CAR...RIGHT?" and i stood my ground, told him "NO", everytime he asked. He kept rewording the question. he even threatened to get a dog out to sniff the car. After several minutes of intense questioning (bullying) he said "WELL, I THINK YOU HAVE SOMETHING TO HIDE, BUT ITS YOUR LUCKY DAY. GET ON OUT OF HERE"

FUCK THAT PRICK, but bless the Bill of Rights!


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 15, 2009)

Amendments 

Amendment 1 - Freedom of Religion, Press, Expression
Amendment 2 - Right to Bear Arms
Amendment 3 - Quartering of Soldiers
Amendment 4 - Search and Seizure
Amendment 5 - Trial and Punishment, Compensation for Takings
Amendment 6 - Right to Speedy Trial, Confrontation of Witnesses
Amendment 7 - Trial by Jury in Civil Cases
Amendment 8 - Cruel and Unusual Punishment
Amendment 9 - Construction of Constitution
Amendment 10 - Powers of the States and People
Amendment 11 - Judicial Limits
Amendment 12 - Choosing the President, Vice President
Amendment 13 - Slavery Abolished
Amendment 14 - Citizenship Rights
Amendment 15 - Race No Bar to Vote
Amendment 16 - Status of Income Tax Clarified
Amendment 17 - Senators Elected by Popular Vote
Amendment 18 - Liquor Abolished
Amendment 19 - Women's Suffrage
Amendment 20 - Presidential, Congressional Terms
Amendment 21 - Amendment 18 Repealed
Amendment 22 - Presidential Term Limits
Amendment 23 - Presidential Vote for District of Columbia
Amendment 24 - Poll Taxes Barred
Amendment 25 - Presidential Disability and Succession
Amendment 26 - Voting Age Set to 18 Years
Amendment 27 - Limiting Congressional Pay Increases


----------



## pwizzle (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh so true. NEVER talk to the police.
Great video. Thanks for sharing.
Great song: Don't talk to police by Haystak and CWB

WE DON'T TALK TO POLICE!!!!! Fuck em.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 16, 2009)

[youtube]bLI3KeTWrFs[/youtube]


----------



## jah.jitsu (Sep 17, 2009)

Everybody also remember if a cop ever ask you to step out side of you house or apartment dont do it they are just telling you to do that because they cant go into your house and arrest you with out a warrent so if you step out side you house or apartment they will arrest you...........also if you ever get pulled over and they tell you to get out of the car and leave the keys in the car dont do it just take the keys with you and close the windows and lock the doors because if you leave the keys there they consider the car abondond on the city property and will go through it with out needing a warrent also i tell you to close the windows because even if they dont have a warrent the can still peek there head in through the open widow and sniff around maybe smell something you dont want then to know is in there ...................hope this info helps a few people 
__________________
that was a quote^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i got arrested and the cops didnt let me do shyt to my kar. and it was parkd in the parking lot of a club. wn i gt released the nex day (bcKuz i said NOTHING to those piggys) my kar got towed and all my shyt had been stolen from my kar. player, speakers, beer ect.
so i noe IM TAKE'N MY SHYT.

On another note. my gf and i went to this place wer we kan pay ticket and she was about to go threw the metal detctr and she said as a joke "wer should i put my gun". befor i go any further. i live on an island. gunz are not that serious here..there hasnt been a drive by for as long as ive been living here, like you dont see it in da newz da nex morning about ppl getn shot up. with that said, he first said that she shouldnt say that and that was a warning. moments later the cop was telln her that he felt "threatend"...and my gf is 5' with a lil gurl voice. he then wasted about 30 mins of are time get'n her name sayn she was getn put in da system for some shyt and that we had to talk to his superviser who was a women. Mean while im get'n heat'd telln them dey foolz and it aint evn that serious (i didnt get arrsted)and they jus bored sitn here lookn at eachothr. now i noe i had the right to walk outa ther....right or wrong?

*FUcK DA POLIcE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The Grower12435 (Sep 26, 2009)

Man I wish I had watched this video a few months ago. If I had I might have not gotten a year of Ganja-less probation. + rep


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed this.

Thanks for posting.

Bump.


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 3, 2009)

haha last night my friend rapped "fuck the police" right in front of an officer word for word omg it was hilarious


----------



## tems (Oct 13, 2009)

woah. that was great. dont listen to barry cooper on this one.


----------



## odin92681 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to try it. But I know in my heart if I don't say something to an officer he's taking my ass to jail. I live in L.A., home of crooked cops. I can't believe he brought up Michael Vic


----------



## harriettubman (Oct 26, 2009)

Solid read...Thanks!


----------



## Eire (Nov 13, 2009)

Now we all just need to practice because God knows that when the time comes our fear and nervousness will betray us.


----------



## x3LUEMAG1Cx (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Video. I've lived by this code since I was 12, 13 yrs old. I found out from my Public Pretender one time when I got in trouble as a youngn, that since I didn't make a statement when I got arrested, I was in the best situation I could possibly be in, because they don't have my side of the story, I could basically make up anything if it got took to trial. So I've known about that for along time. Crazy thing happened a couple weeks ago, this kid I know robbed a gas station, no weapon or anything, he just jumped the counter when the attendent opened the cash register and punched her in the face and took the money and took off running. He got away but 2 hrs later he found out the cops were looking for him for the robbery. Apparently the gas station attendant knew him. I think he went and bought cigs there everyday. Fckn Dope feind. So anyways I told him before he went to turn himself in DO NOT TO TALK TO THE COPS ANYTHING U SAY CAN AND WILL BE USED AGAINST U. Well I guess he didn't take my advice. He got out the next day with charges of misdemeanor theft, misdemeanor disorderly conduct and a $1000 signature bond. How can the cops justify dropping charges like that in exchange for info about other crimes? JUST INFO thats all he could of gave them and they dropped the charges like that. I've had many friends go away for 5-10 years for the exact thing. So my advice is, if their looking for info tell em about an imaginary drug cartel operating in your area just make it sound real good and believable and you might get off on some shit. Best advice though is to tell em thanks but no thanks like in the video.


----------



## Scudreloaded (Nov 24, 2009)

wonderful video
i always used to think when i said 
" i plea the 5th"
that the cops automatically try and screw you over.
but as i've grown over the years ive seen people be screwed over worse for saying anything.
just sit on the ground look up and don't say anything.
they'll try and twist your words and
PUNISH YOU TO THE FULL EXTENT OF THE LAW


----------



## 123Michaelc (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool video. that professor guy sure does talk fast though.


----------



## sour420D (Dec 1, 2009)

keep your mouth shut always could have waled away from a suspend licenses beff but my ass told the truth now 1300 dollar fine but if i would of just keep my mouth shut it would of been thrown out learn my lesson mum is the word ok off to bed


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 3, 2009)

x3LUEMAG1Cx said:


> Good Video. I've lived by this code since I was 12, 13 yrs old. I found out from my Public Pretender one time


PUBLIC PRETENDER! Got that right!


----------



## OC STONER (Dec 17, 2009)

about 8yrs ago i was my homies alibi in his attempted murder case....when it went to trial my boy got word 2 me 2 plead the 5th.some fuckin hoodrat skank fucked his case up by talking 2 the pigs. long story short i got sworn in & pleaded the 5th,but 2 my surprise the fuckin judge didnt allow me too.he told me if i didnt answer the ? he would find me in contempt of court & throw me in jail until i answered the ? or my homies case was settled! mind you the question i was asked was,"do you know the deffendant "******" and it was my boys public pretender asking me.i pleaded the 5th & that bitch threw my ass in jail for 6months until my homies case was over.would gladly do it over for a longer stint if i had to...but it just goes to show you these FUCKING HOGS play dirty!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 17, 2009)

OC STONER said:


> about 8yrs ago i was my homies alibi in his attempted murder case....when it went to trial my boy got word 2 me 2 plead the 5th.some fuckin hoodrat skank fucked his case up by talking 2 the pigs. long story short i got sworn in & pleaded the 5th,but 2 my surprise the fuckin judge didnt allow me too.he told me if i didnt answer the ? he would find me in contempt of court & throw me in jail until i answered the ? or my homies case was settled! mind you the question i was asked was,"do you know the deffendant "******" and it was my boys public pretender asking me.i pleaded the 5th & that bitch threw my ass in jail for 6months until my homies case was over.would gladly do it over for a longer stint if i had to...but it just goes to show you these FUCKING HOGS play dirty!


They can require you to testify if they offer immunity and the 5th doesn't apply. If you aren't going to be prosecuted, then there is no self-incrimination. Keeping your mouth shut to protect your buddy was a righteous thing to do!
Respek!


----------



## couchlock907 (Dec 22, 2009)

"i plead the 5th"! ....hear no evil.....see no evil!!!!! and kids. if they are old enough to talk theyare old enough to tell!


----------



## lowe21 (Dec 22, 2009)

what movie are we talking about here? i want to see it!?!??!


----------



## lowe21 (Dec 22, 2009)

oh i see. i was wathcing the damn seemorebuds shit that some guy has posted under his name.


----------



## starhawk2888 (Dec 23, 2009)

im never talkin to a cop again, i wont have to. Excellent vid +rep


----------



## Sens (Jan 2, 2010)

What if you say " wah gwan rasta. Weh u a hot up mi head fa?" whats going on. Why are you stopping me?
I guess its open to interpretation to people who don't speak the language in court?

How does dialects and other languages translate into being used against you in the court of law?


----------



## fatcolas (Jan 2, 2010)

some useful info.. never saying a word to a police officer again  (now I know!)


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 5, 2010)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don't Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane



Thank you for that link.


----------



## levellers (Jan 16, 2010)

spot on! just wished i had seen this couple of months earlier n maybe i wouldn't have been wrongly convicted. doh


----------



## plantz (Jan 19, 2010)

*I think more people need to read this. Not enough people know their rights. Watch the show "Cops" All those dumbasses dont know their rights and get themselves in trouble. all your doing is telling on yourselves lol. Seriously think about it.*


----------



## Dayute (Jan 23, 2010)

Rule #1 Do Not say anything other than your name, ever
Rule #2 Do Not Blow, ever
Rule #3 Do not let cops into your house without a warrant, ever
Sucks that they can pretty much search your entire car without your permission now but they can, keep anything of question in the trunk.


----------



## thatonetime (Jan 26, 2010)

Have a different place to grow then where you live especially if you have kids living with you. No biggie for us but Fuck the Law they are out to get innocent people.


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 15, 2010)

FUCK THE POLICE!!!!! watch Barry Cooper video!!! 2 DVD's


----------



## bluntmasterak (Mar 15, 2010)

I started watching while stoned and like at 5:30 into it i wanted to kill myself.


----------



## Green Love (Mar 24, 2010)

thatonetime said:


> Have a different place to grow then where you live especially if you have kids living with you. No biggie for us but Fuck the Law they are out to get innocent people.


I agree, to an extent, but then its probally the weed your smoking. Don't put yourself in those kind of sistuations where cops are attracted too you. Then you won't have those problems.

No, No, wait... Smoke lots of weed in front of the cop and see what he/she says. lol. What, if your smoking in front of a smoking hot cop, do you invite her home? or go to her place?


----------



## SouthernGanja (Mar 31, 2010)

Cool Vid. made my kids watch it


----------



## skriptsFORdaze (Apr 3, 2010)

did anyone post the cops side of this ??? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4097602514885833865#docid=6014022229458915912


----------



## M0de Grow (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a lot of information out of this!


----------



## highonbud (May 10, 2010)

good link! learned something tonight


----------



## x15 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah, don't talk but first invoke your Miranda rights.

link:
https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/336058-suspects-must-now-invoke-miranda.html#post4234472


----------



## Master Kush (Jun 5, 2010)

Warrants take hard physical evidence none of this subjective bullshit.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 20, 2010)

I have been caught with cannabis by cops bout dozen times over last 25 yrs. If you get caught and you know you are caught , ive tell the cops what im doin' kinda not the full truth just what they wanna hear. Never gotta a ticket,just tossed the pot break the bong etc...but i knew most so cal cops dont give a shit bout' pot but hate liars/5th takers. I usually acted really scared then finish smokin' after they leave.That being said ive told cops not to come into my house/party bout same amount of time. Never every admit bring stone and drivin'. LOl, the time i was on a ridiculous amout of mushrooms and almost ran over the cops was a different story, but didnt get a dui cause i wasnt on crack or cocaine like they thougt and they werent gonna do a spinal tap.


----------



## R3DROCk9 (Jun 20, 2010)

SP

Plz tell that story...


----------



## SCherbologist (Jun 20, 2010)

haha funny my signature is about this. Good shit.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 3, 2010)

I was a solid case for a DUI several years ago.

I was out driving around, because of some stupid girl drama, after at least a good 36 hours of drinking without sleep. By that I mean, I was having a casual, scenic drive on the 55 mph section of highway a tad excited, but completely in control. I swear, I only drank one bottle of Jim and worked another bottle of gin. 

Granted, I was pulled over because (as my arrest tape revealed) an informant called on me, but I was still just barely, lazily drifting by the state trooper at a measly 88 mph when he pulled me over. It was a Beetle though, so I guess that is kind of speeding for it. 

Well, I've always gotten out of tickets and arrests by being straight with a sense of humor if they're good cops, but I didn't think he was going to overlook the two inches remaining in the fifth of Seagram's in the passenger seat. (Roaches were still in the cup holder when I got out of impound.) He appeared to be a gentleman and polite and all when he presented himself, so I just told him, "Just go ahead and put me in the back of the car." He asked why, and I told him "Because you're just going to anyway." So he looks at me with a look of fake confusion, and babbles some 'get me to talk' shit, but I just respond with, "I'm trying to work with you and be polite." This worked on him just right, and he said c'mon. He tried to give me some field sobriety tests, which I'm a master at (practice), but concluded it was too damn windy.

I refused all "scientific" tests, such as blood and the horribly inaccurate breathalyser (ask a cop if he'd take a breathalyser, it's funny). It was still a legal right to do so. *dries a tear* 

When we get to County, I do the whole try to sleep in a hard ass chair, handcuffed thing for an hour and a half, then he pulls me in to sign a confession.
On the way there I did talk to him a little about the girl problems, and I was careful, but I would avoid such risky behavior if I did it again. I only told him a couple of sentences about the girl shit before I said, "I should probably not talk to you right now." He asked why, and I told him, "Because you're a cop." 

Anyways, I was way too drunk and sleepy to read the confession he wrote out for me, so I just got to the point and said, "I'm not signing or saying anything without my lawyer (you don't need a lawyer to say that, I didn't have a current one). He asked if I was sure or some little beg like that, and I responded with "I'm taking advantage of my right to remain silent. Can I please have a pillow?"

I still have the DVD and I know how smashed I was. Witness/friends that saw me that night cannot believe it. I only got away with a plea, but it was for obstruction of a roadway or some retarded shit, and I didn't get a wrecking DUI strike. I didn't even keep my mouth closed correctly, but I now see the intense value of it.

Great link, thanks for spreading your love.

If there are any MADD like people that have a problem with me, please start another thread about it and I'll argue with you there, so as not to derail this useful thread. I just wanted to offer testimony in agreement with the advice of the thread.


----------



## Eire (Aug 3, 2010)

Cool, congratulations! How'd you get by the fact that refusing the tests is automatically admission of guilt? It can easily be that alone that convicts you. It happened to more than one friend of mine. Did they even charge you with DUI?


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 3, 2010)

It's not an automatic admission of guilt. It was a statement of my rights. 

He asked me to take the tests, and I was trying to passively say no. He started up about making me look better, and what did I have to hide. I told him, "I refuse all tests." He tried to start back up, so I just politely repeated, "I refuse all voluntary tests." I have a naturally argumentative personality, but I always try to carry an air of upmost politeness in RL.

I was arrested for DUI, but I had a fucking awesome lawyer. He never charged me for personal counsel or counsel between me and him. The first time we met, we hung around and bullshitted and joked for over an hour. Not only that, my total fees to him ended up being $750 while my friend paid $2,500 a couple months later and got convicted.

After my lawyer talked to the DA and convinced her she couldn't get me for lack of evidence, she offered that obstruction of roadway plea. A class B misdemeanor, I think. When my lawyer told me about it, I screamed like a eight year old girl getting a pony with a pink ribbon on it, right there in the middle of the courthouse lawn.

I've have since gone out of my way to recommend friends to him.


----------



## Eire (Aug 3, 2010)

Very, very cool. You must be in a liberal state. I had a friend go down in Fla where they are not voluntary tests, and refusal is an automatic confession and conviction. He lost exactly because he refused the tests. And he was very likely under the limit because he did not drink much and ate afterward. But he refused the breath, pee, and blood tests, so he got convicted. Bummer.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, the stars at night, are big and bright...

You can get a DUI without taking, or even while passing several sobriety tests. (DUI education seminar b.s. was part of my plea.) When it comes down to, or is threatened to come down to the jury level, anything can happen. People have passed sobriety tests, then get convicted on account of running their mouths. I'd say, refuse everything you're rightful entitled to. You're only giving them evidence and time to study it. We have rights for a reason. Reap the benefits of being an American. You just got to try to get that Kenny Rogers song, "The Gambler" stuck in your head.

Sucks about your friend in Florida. I personally tend to buy in to the whole "Germany or Florida" concept.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 4, 2010)

Eire said:


> Very, very cool. You must be in a liberal state. I had a friend go down in Fla where they are not voluntary tests, and refusal is an automatic confession and conviction. He lost exactly because he refused the tests. And he was very likely under the limit because he did not drink much and ate afterward. But he refused the breath, pee, and blood tests, so he got convicted. Bummer.


 There is no automatic confession or conviction for refusal to take tests, even in Florida. What you are referring to is implied consent but even that can be challenged in court. You can NEVER be convicted of a crime without due process in this country.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Aug 5, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> There is no automatic confession or conviction for refusal to take tests, even in Florida. What you are referring to is implied consent but even that can be challenged in court. You can NEVER be convicted of a crime without due process in this country.


You can be if the feds think you're a terrorist. 

Thank goodness for the Patriot Act!

*sarcasm*


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 7, 2010)

The above statement is not true and may have been based on political bias. I'm ashamed about Guantanamo too, but spreading misconceptions doesn't help anyone. Please, let's do things right.

People were held without due process, but convictions were not handed out without going through the same game all of us play.

I hate the "Liberty Acts" with a *fucking* *passion*, but I will not give strength to ignorance. That is only good for turning back against us.

They can't use it in court if you can refrain from talking about Al Qaeda (sp?,FU) or fucking chest bombs or whatever. They can only tap your phone line if you are hinting towards terrorist (or Muslim extremist) {No, I do not understand the logic behind that.}. These laws, though extremely abusive, unconstitutional and against what our forefathers taught us, are in effect. Don't fucking ask me! I don't know how to fight it, but I'll help if I can, too. 

Thomas Jefferson and Patrick Henry are some of my biggest heros, and they would be locked up or shot by "authorities" if they were alive today. They would have died their second deaths proud.

Reality is a commodity because of my environment.


----------



## KevvDog (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if cops ever check this forum. haha it would suck to see and hear all these peoples pics and stories about growing, and not being able to do shit! Fuck the police


----------



## jncvlls (Aug 16, 2010)

realy helpful information... every1 shud watch this i know people who gave up their rights when pulled over by a cop because theyre intimedated by their power.. ive been pulled over with enough weed to put me in prison for years and the cop said" if you have nothing to hide then you wouldnt mind if i took a look" and i said.."im sorry officer...but i dont consent to any searches" the cop threatend me to have a k9 unit come n sniff it out to get me to say yes to the search but i said no.. not w/o a warrent...in a nice way oviously. the cop had me waiting their for like 45 min then later came back and gave me 3 tickets. for not signaling. for littering. i threw a cig bud on the ground while he had me waiting. and a ticket for a loud exhaust.. but hey... it beats going to prison anyday


----------



## Doiremick (Sep 17, 2010)

What everyone should watch is Robert Menard videos, anyone in the UK commonwealth should anyway but yes the professor james duane is pretty good.


----------



## Rob Roy (Oct 15, 2010)

KevvDog said:


> I wonder if cops ever check this forum. haha it would suck to see and hear all these peoples pics and stories about growing, and not being able to do shit! Fuck the police


 
http://talley.tv/


If they do watch, I'd encourage them to check out the video in the link above and consider the consequences of their actions.


----------



## new guy25 (Oct 15, 2010)

Watched the lot me being in UK I hope some of what was said will work here.


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 18, 2010)

With regards to Michael Vick: "operation of this dog uh combat sort of operation at his home."

hahahaha absolutely love it.


----------



## jollygreengoddess (Nov 4, 2010)

Informative AND entertaining.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## juststarting (Nov 14, 2010)

u dont have to talk without an attorney present, even then u can give up your right to speak so that your only your attorney talks for u


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 16, 2010)

Dont ever talk unless you are giving your name..you have to produce that or an I.D....Other than that, anything you say CAN't help u(unless u a snitch) in ANY way..can only hurt you.


----------



## mindphuk (Nov 16, 2010)

Flexyourrights.org has made a new video 10 Rules for Dealing with Police. Like their first one, Busted, this is a must watch.

[youtube]gmrbNLt7Om8[/youtube]
[youtube]CKPutNg88bA[/youtube]
[youtube]REJ2RsLp1Kk[/youtube]
[youtube]mUv3A4hscc0[/youtube]


----------



## snape (Jan 6, 2011)

hell yeah! been caught 5 times now and never talked once


----------



## thesmith (Jan 20, 2011)

awsome vid tx for posting the link.

+ rep


----------



## hydrotoncleaner (Jan 26, 2011)

whulkamania said:


> I might watch it later while having some drinks and snacks.


I just sent myself the link so I can watch it later. Thinking the exact same thing! haha


----------



## OneEyedSally (Jan 26, 2011)

Very informative. Makes me that much more leary of our government and police. Well worth watching.


----------



## noobGARDENER (Jan 27, 2011)

Any of this applicable in the UK?


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

does anyone know if any of this applies in australia?


----------



## Derple (Feb 17, 2011)

oh, and many thanks for the vid


----------



## cannabisguru (Feb 17, 2011)

you guys just now learning that the police are the bad guys?? you got a lot more to learn then.. 

I've never liked the popo.. and never will. They're not out there to protect anyone.. they're out there to make peoples lives.. like ours.. a living hell... and collect a paycheck. A paycheck which is paid by the taxpayers.. which would be us!! So, IMO.. fuck the popo! 

peace.


----------



## colandshell1410 (Feb 20, 2011)

I just got busted with 8 plants by police 8 feminised white widow x big bud.Police came over an argument with the mrs police came made there own way in sniffed the bud out.3 weeks into flower 400w hps in the uk.Got a caution for culltivating marijuana lol.Just hired a friends ranch we will be doing 30 plants under 4x 1000w of blues.

Nothing will ever stop me ~~~~


----------



## killa killa kk (Apr 14, 2011)

great video, thanks for the link.. Everyone from this site needs this advice


----------



## killa killa kk (Apr 14, 2011)

make sure to watch the police man take the stand too


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 15, 2011)

Good video I've seen it before, but it was worth watching again. "I invoke my 5th amendment right" then let a lawyer do all your speaking.


----------



## bicycleday (May 14, 2011)

Derple said:


> does anyone know if any of this applies in australia?


I can't say I watched them being from aus too, but not talking ever is THE golden rule worldwide

I got arrested, all I gave was my ID, spent the day in the local lockup, transferred to another place in the arvo and even had the female of the 2 transferring me change my cuffs to the front then offered me a smoke and tried chatting to me like a friend, I smoked her smoke (fark it was a beautiful thing too just to get some nicotine lol) and just stood silently and smiled at her while I smoked it! I was luckily bailed the next morning, spent 6 motherfarking months on bail, when it came to committal the case was dismissed after 
15minutes, because the main witness said they recanted their story and wouldn't testify.

Biggest smile on my face ever that day


----------



## Fustigatem (May 29, 2011)

Excellent Video. TY


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 18, 2011)

The police and the prosecutors are TRAINED in verbal and forceful gestures on how to skillfully intimidate witnesses. They are TRAINED by psychological experts on how to carefully read the eyes and facial gestures of innocent people, whether they are guilty or not. Whether you choose to talk to the police or not, they will ALWAYS find even the most minute instance in order to convict you. And by not talking to the police, you almost certainly guaranteed a complete and intense grilling, to the point of tears, threats of violence (and in some case sometimes pain is inflicted even here in the good 'ol US of A).

I have heard in some forums (don't know whether this is viable), about something called a "mobile warrant", where certain police officers are pre-sworn as an officer of the court, to show up at a suspected residence all ready to go. Maybe this is merely a big brother conspiracy fear, but it makes perfect sense in seeing where the law is heading. 

I love to watch Law & Order, one of my fav programmes on TV, and you can see how the writers play up the good guy bad guy cop thing and sometimes even throw in some violence by the officers for good drama. We're all bad ass drug dealers, murdering and getting babies to smoke our nasty devil weed, this is how the law sees us. Not as self-medicating users of an unaddictive herbal remedy. 

Ah well, let's all move to Canada


----------



## RatPoison420 (Jul 9, 2011)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


Wow, both are GREAT videos, a must see for anyone who wants to do themselves the favor of a lifetime by learning about their true rights within the law. Knowledge is power.

5 stars ***** A++ and Two thumbs up

Don't get eaten by the machine friends.


----------



## a random screen name (Sep 7, 2011)

excellent video.. because the cops will almost ALWAYS put their job first, anything still deemed 'illegal' goes against what they believe in...

*shrugs*


----------



## ihatepolice (Sep 12, 2011)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


im not sure if i can do this but i want to like this but dont see a option can someone help and let me know if i cant do this because im a noob or im just slow.


----------



## chichi (Sep 15, 2011)

Go to original post, look at the bottom right, a "like " button will appear


----------



## mensabarbie (Oct 12, 2011)

a buddy who grows said not to have an alarm on the house because if the alarm goes off, they have to search the entire house to make sure it's safe and that no one is in distress. 



bunghole said:


> Interesting situation:
> 
> My home alarm went off once while I was at work. By the time I got home, the police had already entered and cleared my entire home.
> 
> ...


----------



## breatheless (Oct 29, 2011)

That was one hell of a lecture. I really coulda used this video when I was 18.


----------



## oneyejacks (Nov 3, 2011)

Its such a shame to watch these guys and gals on First 48. They have done wrong (alleged) but many would walk free if they would just SHUT THEIR FUCKIN MOUTHS...


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Dec 3, 2011)

Phenom420 said:


> I love this part "Police are ment to be intimidating, fear shows weakness, weakness shows lies." thank's for sharing!


The best way to deal with cops is indignation. They are used to that and it wont perk up their nose at anything. Cop: '' Can I search your car?'' You: Hell, no I'm a decorated vet, with a look of - can you believe this shit? on your face. This will not make them suspicious if done right. Righteous Indignation is the key. 

Be pissed about the ticket they are giving you, it's normal to be pissed. Punish them by not letting them search your car. 

You dont mind if I search your car do you? '' If you tear up the ticket you can search my car'' is the proper response. The cop will say have a nice day. 

Do not kiss to much ass. none of this yes sir yes sir shit, that will empower the cop and make him suspicious unless your a black man in the south then it is a different story. 

IF they ask you do you know why I pulled you over the response is ''sorry officer i'm not answering questions today.'' IF they ask another question such as where your going etc give them a look like are you stupid or something that kind of look. raise your eyebrows and look him right in the eyes and remain silent. He will get the hint. 

You can be courteous and still pull this off. But be indignant it's expected. 

Have your papers easily accesible I clip mine to the visor as I dont want to have to open the glovebox, some zig zags might fall out on the ground or something.


----------



## snew (Apr 28, 2012)

Mellowman2112 said:


> ...
> 
> You dont mind if I search your car do you? '' If you tear up the ticket you can search my car'' is the proper response. The cop will say have a nice day.
> 
> ...


I can see a cop adding bribery charge to everything else as he arrest you. Not because it would stick, that doesn't matter. Its one more charge, a little higher bail.

But I do agree, most people are a upset and show it.


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 28, 2012)

like it or not... this is the way to deal with any encounter with the policy enforcement officers...

1.) Do not have a name... AND WHEN THEY TELL YOU THAT "YOU ARE UNDER ARREST" YOU REPLY NO I AM NOT UNDER ARREST" regardless of how "stupid" this may sound like (nuhh uhh no im not lol ) 

BUT SERIOUSLY...

YOU NEED TO STATE... IF THEY TRY TO "GIVE YOU OR MAKE CLAIM TO YOUR "IDENTITY"... YOU SIMPLY STATE... "I AM NOT THAT PERSON, IN FACT... I AM NOT A CORPORATE ENTITY... I AM... AN AUTONOMOUS AND SOVEREIGN INDIVIDUAL... A FREE LIVING AND BREATHING SENTIENT BEING"...

YOU NEED to AFFIRM that you ARE UNDER NO ONE... (that is unless you intentionally injured another live human being and or have stolen from them... then sorry but your ass is definitely still under common law...)

2.) If they try to read you the "miranda rights" that is NOT GIVING YOU RIGHTS... IT IS ACTUALLY TAKING THEM AWAY AND SUBSTITUTING THEM FOR THE ONES "THEY" TELL YOU THAT YOU CAN HAVE...

So... answer like this... after they ask the interrogative... "do you understand" you simply reply... "NO I DO NOT STAND UNDER... AND NO, THOSE ARE NOT MY RIGHTS AS YOU DO NOT HAVE MY CONSENT, NOR DO YOU HAVE ANY AUTHORITY OVER MY BODY... TAKE NOTICE, THAT YOU ARE ALSO TAKING ME HOSTAGE AND HOLDING ME AGAINST MY WILL... IF YOU CONTINUE TO ATTEMPT TO LIMIT MY RIGHTS AND OR TAKE PHYSICAL ACTION UPON ME, YOU WILL BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE IN A COURT OF LAW FOR YOUR ACTIONS... 


You are asserting your rights immediately and you are asserting that NO ONE has consent over your body...

3.) Dont have anything present on you like any paperwork that "alludes" to your identity as they will use that as joinder against you...

4.) Do NOT FIGHT THEM, *LET THEM USE FORCE AGAINST YOU*... TUCK YOUR ARMS AND LEGS IN AS TIGHT AS POSSIBLE... IF THEY "CLAIM" YOU ARE "RESISTING" BY HOLDING YOUR ARMS IN... THEN YOU SIMPLY REPLY... "I AM NOT RESISTING, "I AM PROTECTING MY BODY FROM HARM"... 

*WHEN THEY USE FORCE AGAINST YOU... THEY LOSE...*

5.) the moment you give them ANY kind of affirmative to their authority over you, that will be given and taken as consent... 

AND... any "legal authority" over you, that is to begin with, is fraudulent, because you as a baby, born into the "legal system" by your "title" or "name"... you never EVER as a baby had the ability to legally or LAWFULLY have given ANY form of consent to be under any authority...

6.) If you can dont have a drivers license, social security card, or anything... 

7.) Remember it is your "title" or "name" in which they have authority over, NOT your body...

8.) you are only "under the legal system" if you give them any form of consent... AND you are only under the LAW if you have actually committed an actual crime under common law such as there being an actual "live victim" where physical contact such as battery has occurred or there was "physical property" in which was stolen or taken from ANOTHER LIVE HUMAN BEING and "the state" does NOT count as a "live victim" because it is not real and is just a "legal fiction"...

9.) DO NOT LET THEM TAKE A PHOTOGRAPH OF YOU WHEN AT STATION... this also prevents them from trying to further "attach or affix" any "legal identity" of your body...

10.) and finally DO NOT LET THEM FINGERPRINT YOU NOR TAKE ANY PART OF YOUR BODY *INCLUDING HAIR...* EVEN THOUGH UNDER THE "LEGAL SYSTEM" THEY CONSIDER THAT TO NOT BE "PART OF YOUR BODY" IT STILL IS... PERIOD... 

YOUR DNA, YOUR BODY, IS YOURS, AND NO ONE ELSES...


Now this of course doesnt mean the policy enforcement officer wont still grab your ass and throw you in jail, but this way they never EVER receive your expressed written consent nor informed, or any consent whatsoever...


By you NOT talking to them, under the "legal system" no acknowledgment or NOT TALKING TO THEM gives them IMPLIED CONSENT over you...

and boom your ass is theirs...

so no offense to the OP as their heart is in the right place, but the info to not talk to any "authority figures" is just PLAIN WRONG...

YOU MUST ALWAYS ASSERT YOUR INHERENT RIGHTS as a living and free sentient being...

IF YOU DONT LET THEM KNOW RIGHT AWAY... THEY ARE THEN FREE TO TAKE YOUR RIGHTS AWAY...

sorry for the all caps and shit... its just a very important topic and some very important knowledge that must be explained...

these are just some basics, and theres more to it... just dont want to make a mile page long post  and feel free to ask me any questions or any situational circumstances and i'll be glad to let you know how to handle them...


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Worst advice ever!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 28, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> like it or not... this is the way to deal with any encounter with the policy enforcement officers.........snip....


Have you ever actually tried this with LEO?


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 30, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Worst advice ever!


apparently you have NO idea of the difference between the legal system and LAW...


----------



## cannofbliss (Apr 30, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> Have you ever actually tried this with LEO?


no, and fortunately havent had to, and hopefully never will, cause it would be a pain in the ass and for all intensive purposes would still get locked up against my will, even if it ever should occur...

now i can tell you how that i have studied law for years and this is the way it is or whomever can just ignore me and just go along and be happy little slaves... 

i just urge everyone to educate themselves on the legal system and what it truly is, and knowing that the law and legal are different... the law is common law and has been set up for quite some time and thankfully is still here... 

TO MAKE IT CLEAR... the system of "legalities" or statutes, acts, and the likes etc... are NOT LAW... they may "act" as law or act as if having the "color of law"... but are NOT LAW...

see they now call it "ancient" as if "it no longer applies" but that is a LIE and A MISREPRESENTATION ON PURPOSE...

however... and regardless... that is still not going to prevent me... a free being... from asserting my sovereignty as equal to all human beings as there is no one above you (unless you give them that authority "over" you) also the same goes the other way that we are not above others, unless they themselves give us their consent to be ruled over... 

and fortunately the "legal" system is secondary to LAW as common law is still the supreme law of the land...
even though the legal system has attached itself to it in what is called "color of law"... so even the legal system is under common law and there cannot be a true crime if there is no "physical" victim... 

the system of legalities has disguised itself well over the years to act as if the "state" is a victim but we all should know that the state is not a REAL LIVE BEING it is a corporation and that is why you see things like the 14th amendment etc... where they can "act like a person"... but are nothing more than what is called a "legal fiction" and therefore the state cannot be a victim, unless you "allow" it to be a victim... 

so in order to best combat this issue... i dont live within any legal system... so they have NOTHING within the "legal system" to affix me to it...

nor do i exist in the legal system either... 

what is being said is that, this doesnt mean that an abusive system or people within the breadth of a "legal" system wont physically abuse others and take them prisoner...

because when it comes down to it, its a matter of bad human behavior in which people will want to control the thoughts and actions of other people anyways and will always want some form of subservience and now as it stands they'll want money as well...

what is being said here, is if they are trying to arrest you and lock you up...(no matter which country or system of legalities all the way from some tribe in the forest, to an advanced civilization like the us...

(so again if they are going to "arrest" you and hold you hostage and require "payment" aka bail for your freedom anyways... 

the post i provided earlier is the only method of following the specific and set laws, that has been set in place that actually govern... which has been so named common law)... 

if taken by the forest people with their own set of legalities, such as guerrillas in the jungle etc... and as an "officer" of the group will grab you and hold you hostage and then take you to their "leader" or one considered to be in "authority" to determine how much money they can get from you and demand a ridiculous amount and tell you that they will let you go free as long as you pay them... 

it is the same concept and purposefully designed system wherein a nation, or "legal entity" such as the us... where an "officer" will grab you and take you hostage, then take you before the authority figure, just titled in the us... as a "judge", in which they will act as a banker and assess how much money or "bail" can be set for your freedom to not be locked up... and even then they still keep you locked up just as they would do in the jungle, and here is the part where it differs from "jungle justice" as i like to call it...

it will be essentially more "civilized"(one would hope but unfortunately not always) and this is where it has been designed for maximum profit...

they will keep you for x number of years while "earning" a price on your head from others through taxes that keep feeding the system whether it be the district attorney's salary or the judge's all the way even to the funding of prisons whether private or public... 

on average any # of prisons will profit JUST FROM RECEIVING TAX MONEY FUNDED BY THE PEOPLE... anywhere ranging from around 10-30 dollars a day per capita... that is per person that they lock up and keep they make money from the taxes that people pay into the system...

so say a "person" is given a sentence of 10 yrs that gives the state or county or wherever... the "excuse" and or notation on the books that they will receive x amount of dollars for that prisoner from the system funded again by taxes and other if a private "enterprise" as prisons are BIG business...

NOT ONLY THAT... they will also get the use of CHEAP SLAVE LABOR from inmates and have them produce products for the public(one notable one is of course used to be license plates and some still do say in ohio for instance... btw...)

so the legal system not only gets paid for locking up people, they also get paid for the labor... AND they also get paid for the products they produce... AND paid for services that they provide... and only pay the prisoners a minute amount... sometimes NOTHING AT ALL as if it were a cambodian sweat shop...

so the only numbers you'll ever see is from how much money is spent in "taxes"... but thats just the TIP OF THE ICEBERG... there is much more "profit sharing" that goes on and is not reported in the general data... 

what i am posting is of course a conservatively low amount... but doesnt take a genius to see that there is easily other "funding" that occurs on the federal level with regards to when "bills" come to pass legislation... WHICH THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT A BILL IN CONGRESS IS... ITS EXACTLY HOW IT SOUNDS... ITS A FUCKING BILL... AND GUESS WHO GETS TO WORK EACH DAY AND SLAVE AWAY TO PAY IT... THATS RIGHT THE AMERICAN PEOPLE... 

anyways...

so again if that "person" were locked up for 10 years and you do the math for a county prison... they'll usually keep someone for a short time so they get the first piece of the profit pie, and get around say 30 dollars a day... so say they keep the prisoner there for a year... so at 30 dollars a day thats $11,000 a year PER PERSON and there is at least in most county jails lets say the average is 1000 prisoners... thats almost 11 MILLION dollars a year just for a lousy county jail... 

why do you think that they make so many statutes that go after "non violent" people... ITS CALLED THE LOWEST HANGING FRUIT... its easy pickens for them...


now most people who serve longer than "months" usually go to a larger facility... so the county jails are just a "stepping stone" where they keep as many as they can (so they get their piece of the pie).... then later there is a "transfer to another facility so the prisoner is just being passed along like a piece of "profit pie" for the next facility to make money off of...

private facilities sometimes more often now than they used to (cause they can get away with it)... is they will "invest" in acquiring a population to fill their cells so that they can get the biggest chunk of profit...

so they look for big contracts within state or federal govt to ensure that they have not only their population needs met they also have a vastly higher amount of profit margin... and are essentially large private corporations in which each prisoner is an "employee" and they are the poor prisoners sole provider for labor...

some "private institutions" have a higher need so they get the bigger chunk of the pie and can even get up to 30 or more dollars a day per prisoner...

So anyways lets take that same person who was "sentenced" (or you want to know why they call it "charged" cause youre being assessed for how much money they are going to charge you and the taxpayers to keep you locked up)...

so back to the 10 yrs... which btw the judge acts as a banker and balances the incoming flow of revenue, aka "incarcerations"... so the judge then has what is called a leeway when it comes to sentencing which is why they have such range such as 5-10 yrs...

so essentially he is setting up initially the amount in which the local govt can handle as far as income in respect to adjusting for any such over or under populations in prison should they occur for the fiscal year...

anyways... so just imagine a typical "state" prison has 5,000 inmates... and the state has say as an average 10 state facilities... because as it stands the us has 2.5 MILLION prisoners... so thats right at 50,000 prisoners per state... so at 10 bucks per prisoner lets say as a low average... each state takes from its taxpayers... 

theres 2.5 MILLION prisoners in the us... now take the total money per prisoner per year at 365 days a year times the low average of 10 dollars per day and you get 3,650 dollars per prisoner per year times the total number of prisoners and ITS... about 10 BILLION FUCKING DOLLARS FOR THE ENTIRE LEGAL SYSTEM GETS PAID... PER YEAR...

and again there like mentioned before that there are other factors and alot more money that goes into the "drug war" and or "legal system" that compensate the system...

PRETTY FUCKED UP RIGHT... if you ever wonder why things that are "illegal" stay that way... THERES YOUR FUCKING CLUE... (p.s. not directed at you curious2garden...  just sayin to whomever reads this that its ridiculous...)

and this is even more RIDICULOUS... the fact that "CANNABIS ONLY" arrests... account for about(in number only not total in prison) a huge amount... so about 900,000 people are arrested on cannabis only "charges"...

THATS PER YEAR... and STILL RISING...

that would be equivalent to about 36% of THE ENTIRE PRISON POPULATION... 

although not all 900,000 of them all have jail time... but a vast majority do... and some of them get away with only having to pay fines and fees (which again fund and fuel the system)... and or the poor cannabis people... get the RIDICULOUS choice between jail and REHAB, which not to go down that road but shit like that is another heavily funded issue, i wont get into now...

anyways... so you can clearly see that the system that has been set in place has an insatiable lust and thirst for the system's desire for profit... because it will never run out of greedy people who have that insatiable lust for power and money... who will always it seems... step up when the last generation of czars die out to fill in their place and keep the greedy shit going on in a messed up "shit cycle" so to speak...

so of course... if all of the arrests and incarcerations per year accounted for OVER half of the prison population then im sure and hopefully it never comes to it... but maybe then people might get together and say WELL FUCK THIS... and end prohibition right then and there... BUT...

HOW MUCH IS TOO MUCH??? I SAY JUST 1 but hey thats just me i guess...

now... when it comes to the draconian "drug war" JUST CANNABIS ALONE it accounts for about 20% of the prison population, WHICH ARE PEOPLE WHO NEVER HARMED ANYONE OR STOLEN FROM ANYONE AND THE ONLY THING THAT THEY DID WAS CONSUME A DRUG...

keep in mind that the data for "incarcerations" that most people are allowed to view... come from ONLY VOLUNTARY REPORTS FROM THE STATIONS... which are then reported to the feds etc... as they arent even REQUIRED TO SHARE THE COMPLETE AND TOTAL DATA FOR THE AVERAGE PERSON TO SEE WHATS REALLY GOING ON... again more bullshit... geesh...

so as long as people keep letting the system make money off of these poor victims (cause the only victim was the poor user of drugs... all the way from having been kidnapped and held hostage and kept as prisoner)...

this will never stop and will only get worse as the # of occurrences only increases each year... until practically an entire FUCKING STATE is a prison and other than the wealthy or the ones who dont take drugs (that is until the pharm companies get their hands on a product and then contract to make whatever shit they spit out "legal" (again only legal cause they paid the state in taxes to "allow" it to be sold) 

anyways... dont want to rant down that tangent... but this has got to stop and if not soon then again you'll start to see entire "prison cities" start to pop up and develop their own set commercial enterprises and the entire population within them are "wards of the state" and continue to be property of the state and then the only "jobs" available will be offered ONLY FROM THE STATE within the whole SICK FUCKING structure...

so basically a sick and depraved population of an orwellian 1984... if not worse CAN take place if the people of the population dont do something to prevent it and keep it in check...

not saying it will and that everyone is out to get you or me or oh noes... the spiracy is coming after me like some crazy theorist... lol 

its a slow process and may take 50+ years to happen, but it has happened before in many other countries where the people allowed for such UNJUST LEGAL SYSTEMS TO PERPETUATE... JUST LOOK UP GULAGS where there were prison forced labor camps in russia...

i know it may sound like some fucking crazy ass conspiracy but it is the cold hearted truth... and just because it is america dont think it cant happen...

these things take time to sneak in... its not some conspiracy that a group of profit and wealth driven individuals set up something such as a business to make shit tons of money and TRUST ME THE PRISON SYSTEM IS ONE OF THOSE BUSINESSES... 

so isnt it simply quite reasonable and not far fetched to think that some people would make it this way and design the "engine of the system" to run on its fuel of people???

its not that america is getting more violent and that is why the prison populations are increasing... it is because the amount of "statutes" and the locking up of peaceful cannabis users or any drug for that matter keep rising in proportion to the population so it is a more steady climb... THE FROG IN THE WARM WATER EFFECT... 

anyways just getting the info out... hope you people take heed... again theres much more but already spent a half an hour typing this so dont need to make any longer...

and p.s. this is to... and in response to, mindphuks earlier comment... you may be intelligent enough to have darwin as your avatar... 

but when it comes to this subject, and perhaps HOPEFULLY ONLY in regards to this subject... and sorry to be a dick and facetious about it... but... perhaps your username is quite accurate... your mind is fucked... or perhaps after years of indoctrination your mind has been fucked... sorry just sayin... (may not even be your fault)...

i hope you can recognize the gravity of the situation...


----------



## mindphuk (May 2, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> apparently you have NO idea of the difference between the legal system and LAW...


Obviously, you have no idea my level of knowledge in this area. 

People that take your advice are likely to end up with some injuries as they are forced to comply with the police procedures during the arrest and booking and likely to get additional charges and will probably end up in a restraint chair at the jail. The best advice has already been given. Comply with all their instructions but give no statement, do not make any deals and hire a competent defense attorney to represent you.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (May 2, 2012)

if they dont know who u are and u never tell them then what can the cops do? keep u locked up forever? i mean refusing to identify urself while being held in custody, no matter how long they hold u.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (May 2, 2012)

if the cops come to ur door, dont answer it. they need a search warrant to come in, if they didnt then they would have kicked ur door in already.
u dont need to identify urself to a cop, they need a reason to ask u. respond to this by asking for his name, if he doesnt give as requested by law then walk away. 
cops have no expectation of privacy, this means u can video record a cop in a public place and not be arrested (some places have laws against this).
encrypt ur phone because cops now can copy all ur phones info into a device, if they take ur phone and give it back then the cops got all ur contacts and pics, everything.

theres alot of ways to keep urself safe from cops.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 2, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Obviously, you have no idea my level of knowledge in this area.
> 
> People that take your advice are likely to end up with some injuries as they are forced to comply with the police procedures during the arrest and booking and likely to get additional charges and will probably end up in a restraint chair at the jail. The best advice has already been given. Comply with all their instructions but give no statement, do not make any deals and hire a competent defense attorney to represent you.





mindphuk said:


> Obviously, you have no idea my level of knowledge in this area.


well... go ahead... then explain your knowledge "in this area"... and tell us what the difference is then???

oh "wise" one... 

what you think is "law" is NOTHING MORE THAN "COLOR OF LAW"... but go ahead and keep thinking that...

do you even know what "color of law" means or "appearance" means for that matter???

like "general appearance" or even the regular meaning of "appearance" (which is what is being defined in the meaning of "color of law") ???

a "judge" may have "jurisdiction over a "matter"... *BUT NOT YOUR BODY*... WHAT PART OF THAT DO YOU NOT COMPREHEND???

ALSO...

ATTORNEYS ARE OFFICERS OF THE COURT AS IN THEY WORK FOR THE LEGAL SYSTEM NOT YOU...

this is the kind of thinking that causes people to lose more and more rights each and every day...

RIGHTS ARENT "GIVEN" TO YOU... that WOULD MAKE YOU SUBSERVIENT TO THE "ONES" OR "ONE" WHO GAVE THEM TO YOU...

THEY ARE "INHERENT" AND NATURAL... as in... ONCE YOU ARE BORN THATS IT... YOUR RIGHTS BEGIN THERE... AND THEY ARENT "GOD" GIVEN EITHER... 

THEY START TO EXIST WHEN YOU DO... YOUR RIGHTS EXIST ONCE YOU START TO EXIST... ITS AS SIMPLE AS THAT...

and tucking your arms and legs in shouldnt give you ANY injuries, and if THEY ABUSE YOU... YOU WIN... ITS THAT SIMPLE... 

YEAH GETTING HIT MAY HURT BUT DEAL WITH IT... PANSEY... AND STOP BEING SO SUBSERVIENT AND SCARED AND INTIMIDATED...

CHARGES DONT MEAN ANYTHING, IF THEY DONT HAVE ANY "PERSON" OR "NAME" TO AFFIX CHARGES TO...

you apparently didnt read or comprehend what i was saying...

dont you know that NO RESPONSE IS IMPLIED CONSENT???? AND BAM YOUR THEIRS... BY SAYING NOTHING YOU ARE GIVING THEM YOUR CONSENT TO BE UNDER THEIR JURISDICTION...

anyways... im NOT trying fight or argue with you... im trying to help you and teach you... but if you want to ignore me then FINE, but if you want to give your consent over to be under their authority of what you can or cant consume... then fine go ahead... enjoy being a good little slave...

but geesh... this is the kind of thinking that just needs to stop already... 

PLEASE stop ALLOWING yourselves be a part of, AND giving over your CONSENT to a fraudulent system...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 2, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> if the cops come to ur door, dont answer it. they need a search warrant to come in, if they didnt then they would have kicked ur door in already.
> u dont need to identify urself to a cop, they need a reason to ask u. respond to this by asking for his name, if he doesnt give as requested by law then walk away.
> cops have no expectation of privacy, this means u can video record a cop in a public place and not be arrested (some places have laws against this).
> encrypt ur phone because cops now can copy all ur phones info into a device, if they take ur phone and give it back then the cops got all ur contacts and pics, everything.
> ...


(directed to you drsmoke)>>> good advice... definitely correct about the phones...

(to everyone)>>> and you NEVER btw have to identify yourself... in fact... it would be impossible for them to ever "identify" you "legally" or "lawfully" without you giving it to them... or acknowledging them in affirmation to ANY of their questions... 

IT IS BEST TO NOT HAVE A NAME OR IDENTITY AFFIXED TO ANY PART OF THE "LEGAL SYSTEM" PERIOD.

i know this is hard to imagine... EVEN THOUGH this eliminates your chance of ever having the ability to have a credit card, bank account, or even to drive your own car... (scooters and bikes do just fine btw...  

IT IS BEST TO NOT LIVE AS HAVING A "NAME"...

because as it stands people... the "less" you involve yourself in their "legal" system and or put yourself within their "scope" you lessen your chances of ever having to EVER deal with them... NOW that doesnt mean you cant have a "life" cause you can still have plenty of friends and have just as much fun... 

its just a simple choice to live a slightly different life and its WELL WORTH IT TO HAVE TRUE LIBERTY...

AND you completely ELIMINATE the chance that they can have any "legal" authority over you...

as long as you do not physically harm another, nor take any property from anyone else without their consent... 

then YOU HAVE KEPT THE LAW... if you have however, physically harmed another OR taken their property without their consent, then and ONLY THEN, IS IT A CRIME.... AND ONLY THEN... HAVE YOU BROKEN THE LAW...


----------



## born2killspam (May 2, 2012)

Ignoring the jaw-dropping stupidity of your rants, what jurisdiction(s) do they pertain to??


----------



## mindphuk (May 2, 2012)

born2killspam said:


> Ignoring the jaw-dropping stupidity of your rants, what jurisdiction(s) do they pertain to??


According to his location, it looks like Neverland.


----------



## The,,Roach,,ERA (May 2, 2012)

hahaha i read the first to lines


mindphuk said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Worst advice ever!


----------



## cannofbliss (May 3, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> According to his location, it looks like Neverland.


in all seriousness... great observational humor... i really did lol... glad to see that your sense of humor is still intact... 

and geez why bother with you people... its no wonder this kind of poor thinking keeps perpetuating itself... 

the JURISDICTION is WHEREVER COMMON LAW IS... that includes america btw... heyzeus fucking christ people...  

oh well... i guess no one likes to be "helped"... so just keep going on ignoring facts... and just be happy with your subservient lives... and just keep PLUGGING your f-ing ears everytime someone lets you know something that will ACTUALLY HELP you...

good luck you guys...


----------



## born2killspam (May 3, 2012)

Ever hear of Stop and Identify laws??


----------



## cannofbliss (May 3, 2012)

born2killspam said:


> Ever hear of Stop and Identify laws??



ugghhh... if you cant comprehend what ive said... then... i just wont waste my time trying to help... fine... okay i REALLY give up on you people... you're on your own... enjoy serfdom...


----------



## mindphuk (May 3, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> in all seriousness... great observational humor... i really did lol... glad to see that your sense of humor is still intact...
> 
> and geez why bother with you people... its no wonder this kind of poor thinking keeps perpetuating itself...
> 
> ...


To be fair, I understand most of what you are saying but it can only apply to only some individuals in certain situations. For example, I have a job, pay taxes and have my fingerprints on file so there is no way personally I could get away not identifying myself. If a LEO has probable cause that I broke a law, they will arrest and fingerprint me. Our laws are _based _on English Common Law but what you are saying goes beyond that and I honestly don't think you or anyone else would be able to get away with it. I believe as much as you do in inherent, natural rights, however, enforcement of those rights are given to our government, citizens empower the state to act on our behalf which is why they can legally use force against you but you cannot legally use force against another individual without justification. Without an ability to enforce the rights, they really don't mean anything. Take for example if you visited Mexico and got kidnapped. They are violating your inherent right to life and freedom but unless you personally have the ability to protect your rights, they can kill you are keep you captive indefinitely. It would do no good to argue your rights with the kidnappers. Same thing with governments. They have been given authority to imprison you, even using unjust laws as a reason. Fighting them and declaring yourself a sovereign individual wiill do no good, they will laugh in your face as they keep you in jail. You must work within the system that has been developed. 

As for attorneys being officers of the court, that doesn't mean they don't work for you. All it means is that they have certain legal responsibilities that they must abide by. Read about fiduciary duty. There is no conflict of interest between a defense lawyer and the courts as you seem to imply. 

In fact, I think the idea of natural rights, legal rights and social contracts are fascinating topics that could be discussed in the philosophy subforum but the problem we are discussing is one not of rights but of practicality and execution.


----------



## born2killspam (May 3, 2012)

And tell everybody who takes your advice to enjoy being a sovereign individual in jail/prison..


----------



## DreamTime (May 4, 2012)

@ cannofbliss
It sounds like you are making an argument for the sovereign citizen movement, and encouraging people to stand up to LEO and get arrested on principal. 

I understand your argument, but the cops arent going to care about your theories on individual rights. You can get in the cops face and refuse to recognize their authority all you want. The minute you refuse to identify yourself, they can arrest you. 

If this was a discussion about fighting back against an unjust government then maybe wed have something to talk about, but we are talking about the exact opposite  how to use the rights that the cops DO recognize to avoid getting arrested.


----------



## mindphuk (May 4, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DreamTime again.*


----------



## cannofbliss (May 5, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> @ cannofbliss
> It sounds like you are making an argument for the sovereign citizen movement, and encouraging people to stand up to LEO and get arrested on principal.
> 
> I understand your argument, but the cops aren&#8217;t going to care about your theories on individual rights. You can get in the cops face and refuse to recognize their authority all you want. The minute you refuse to identify yourself, they can arrest you.
> ...



wrong assumption... it was only IF you are already going to be "arrested" anyways, and taken hostage and thrown in jail... NOT just go up to any of them and say f u... as that would be just plain stupid...

apparently again people didnt read or comprehend what was being said too well... 

why did i even come back to this thread and waste my time??? i guess i care too much... and who said they were "theories" these are REAL FACTS...

just goes to show how brainwashed they have you all...


----------



## DreamTime (May 5, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DreamTime again.*


Heya mindphuk!


----------



## DreamTime (May 5, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> wrong assumption... it was only IF you are already going to be "arrested" anyways, and taken hostage and thrown in jail... NOT just go up to any of them and say f u... as that would be just plain stupid...
> 
> apparently again people didnt read or comprehend what was being said too well...
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I'm willing to concede that I am not understanding your point. I tried to carefully read your previous posts, and what I basically distilled it down to was that you assert that the cops do not have any legal authority over us and that we should never concede that they do. In practical application however, that just comes down to semantics. So what if I refuse to recognize LEO's authority over me? LEO thinks he does have authority over me, and he has a gun, a cop car, his cop buddies, the courts, the legislature, the prison system, and most of society backing him up. So when all is said and done, any effort on my part to &#8220;school&#8221; the cop on his lack of authority over me will simply be met with overwhelming force. 

Last, and most importantly, you assert that what you are saying are "REAL FACTS". Okay, show me the evidence that support your facts.


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> wrong assumption... it was only IF you are already going to be "arrested" anyways, and taken hostage and thrown in jail... NOT just go up to any of them and say f u... as that would be just plain stupid...
> 
> apparently again people didnt read or comprehend what was being said too well...
> 
> ...


I like you and most of your posts. However you seem to get kind of angry when people disagree or don't understand what you are trying to get across. Maybe if you had some links to people that have successfully done what you are talking about or someone else that explains it in a different way it might help. 

Either way, I hope you understand about how it wouldn't do any good for me personally and probably a lot of others here and I do think DreamTime had the right idea about why your post, although maybe valid, is sort of OT for this particular thread. 

I'll come to Neverland soon and we can smoke a bowl and discuss it.


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Obviously, you have no idea my level of knowledge in this area.
> 
> People that take your advice are likely to end up with some injuries as they are forced to comply with the police procedures during the arrest and booking and likely to get additional charges and will probably end up in a restraint chair at the jail. The best advice has already been given. Comply with all their instructions but give no statement, do not make any deals and hire a competent defense attorney to represent you.


Just a personal story. I was playing silly buggers and did not want to give my name. "I don't feel right about it."
The big New Jersey State Trooper standing next to me just turned and slapped my face, hard. "How do you feel now, better?" he asked.

Then he say, "Before you answer I want you to know we have a boxing gym downstairs and you are looking a lot like a punching bag."

So, cannofbliss, they will beat you. Or like that Chinese kid, no food or water for 5 days. That could have killed him.
It may have wreaked his kidneys.

Haven't your heard? Might makes right.

*and you NEVER btw have to identify yourself... in fact... it would be impossible for them to ever "identify" you "legally" or "lawfully" without you giving it to them... or acknowledging them in affirmation to ANY of their questions... *


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> if the cops come to ur door, dont answer it. they need a search warrant to come in, if they didnt then they would have kicked ur door in already.
> u dont need to identify urself to a cop, they need a reason to ask u. respond to this by asking for his name, if he doesnt give as requested by law then walk away.
> cops have no expectation of privacy, this means u can video record a cop in a public place and not be arrested (some places have laws against this).
> encrypt ur phone because cops now can copy all ur phones info into a device, if they take ur phone and give it back then the cops got all ur contacts and pics, everything.
> ...


I've woken up with the flashlights in my face and our house being searched. The Oakland cops were in hot pursuit and saw the guy come over our fence, but didn't see him come out. They were not shy about barging in.

Those with guns have the rights in the situation. We can't keep ourselves safe. People are killed every year, because some clerk mixed up the address and someone tried to oppose the police entry. 

My advice, (been there and done that, too much, with cops) don't agitate people with guns. The life they take may be yours. They will not even show remorse and they will get a paid leave.

Rather than this anarchist theory, I'd like those with real experience to speak up. Probably it will help these 
grandstand Quarterbacks.


----------



## DreamTime (May 6, 2012)

Doer said:


> Rather than this anarchist theory, I'd like those with real experience to speak up. Probably it will help these
> grandstand Quarterbacks.


+Rep - great suggestion.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

The facts are incredibly long... you will learn more and probably cease to "argue" pointlessly with me if you go and study YEARS of case law... 

I never said to agitate anyone... and if they get so agitated towards people standing up for their rights... then perhaps people should get together and stand up TO remind the people who are within the legal system and reinforce THE FACT that they are there ONLY TO SERVE AND PROTECT...

so that there are penalties for ABUSE and HARM AGAINST PEACEFUL PEOPLE... REGARDLESS OF POSITION IN SOCIETY... 

did you know that the attackers of rodney king were never punished for what they did???

now I am certainly not condoning NOR WILL I EVER CONDONE rioting or any violent act... HOWEVER... this bullshit about the "legality" or freedom of cannabis... would be OVER IN A MONTH if enough people would just listen and even educate themselves and put into place checks and balances to STOP this abusive fraudulent power that people have ALLOWED TO HAPPEN...

thats right... it is your fault and others' fault... as long as you let it happen by doing nothing about it, and or not educating people like i have TO HELP...

you guys (ones who have responded) seem to be (and if need be take offense to it) are pussies... and are so afraid of .00000001% of the total population... COMPARED TO MILLIONS OF CANNABIS ADVOCATES... and it seems like people just enjoy being told what they can and cant consume or do for that matter, and just enjoy being good little slaves... AND SO YOU ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN... 

and please... please take offense to me being a dick about it because im tired of seeing the stupidity you display... ultimately causing millions of others to NEEDLESSLY SUFFER in jail... 

people have developed the legal system of today to take advantage of your stupid human behavioral traits... and they do it all of the time and you keep falling for the fraud it is... 

you see ever since you were a little child your and other "parents or people" have instilled the "concept" that obedience to "authority"... is "good behavior"... so you now in your and others indoctrination year after year that is only reinforced... no matter HOW WRONG OR FRADULENT a legislation is... you still just go along and let it happen... 

these are not "hairbrained" theories... WHAT I HAVE STATED IS REAL... and i suggest you educate yourselves better on the subject if you care at all for your freedoms... ESPECIALLY with regards to cannabis for that matter...


go and find out for yourself, if you care at all... and you might learn more that way, since its OBVIOUS you wont listen to me... 

I'll give you guys the benefit of ignorance... perhaps because the country isnt that bad off "yet" so you or a majority just perhaps dont care to learn yet... 

no wonder people "allow" themselves to be ruled over... because perhaps they like it so much and it psychologically makes them feel good that they are being such a "good" little boy or girl by following "rules" no matter how f-ing intrusive they are on your FREEDOMS...

I have made my statements, and done my part to let you know in order to help everyone...(except help those who wish to take away your liberty and freedoms)

unless you have real questions... and want to learn in order to help you... and in turn help your fellow human being... 

if not... then i wont bother trying to help you...

to add to the +rep... give yourselves a "high-five" for tyranny and injustice while your at it as well...


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

What??? I allow myself to be ruled over. Federated Democracy is the best. I, no Wes Snipes, go ahead and pay my taxes. I pay the tickets. I vote for law and order. It's called our American way. How can you help me? 

I've struggled with Law in a surprised reaction, and just got charged with Resisting. I told the Judge I wasn't aware of that charge. He said, "I hope that's clear up for you now." This was almost exactly the words used on me when I protested a traffic ticket many years later.

You sound so spun up. Years of reading law, huh? Ever practiced law? You obviously don't know the price of justice and the art of the deal that is beyond the law. Ever bargained politely with the Judge in open court after the lawyers have left. I allowed it and prevailed. Yes, and sometimes you have to make rather large gestures as a show of good faith.

Have you seen the inside of the green bars? Did you take your own advice? Get a hold of yourself. What do you expect us to do, Judge Law? Lead from the front, if you can. Tell us why, so reasonable, except for this? I propose you are railing against punishing the poor. We are listening.


----------



## DreamTime (May 6, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> The facts are incredibly long... you will learn more and probably cease to "argue" pointlessly with me if you go and study YEARS of case law...


*So basically, you are not only refusing to provide any evidence, you are telling us to do your job and find your evidence for you. 
*


cannofbliss said:


> you guys (ones who have responded) seem to be (and if need be take offense to it) are pussies... and are so afraid of .00000001% of the total population... COMPARED TO MILLIONS OF CANNABIS ADVOCATES... and it seems like people just enjoy being told what they can and cant consume or do for that matter, and just enjoy being good little slaves... AND SO YOU ALLOW IT TO HAPPEN...


So we're pussies and slaves because we refuse to accept your unproven claims? You berate us for not challenging a false authority, yet you set your self up as an authority on these unsubstantiated facts. Then you get all butt hurt and pissy when we stand up for ourselves and challenge you. Your position is contradictory and hypocritical. You have presented nothing here that deserves to be taken seriously.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

Doer said:


> What??? I allow myself to be ruled over. Federated Democracy is the best. I, no Wes Snipes, go ahead and pay my taxes. I pay the tickets. I vote for law and order. It's called our American way. How can you help me?
> 
> I've struggled with Law in a surprised reaction, and just got charged with Resisting. I told the Judge I wasn't aware of that charge. He said, "I hope that's clear up for you now." This was almost exactly the words used on me when I protested a traffic ticket many years later.
> 
> ...



you played their game... you gave them your name, succumbed to their pressure, and probably had your license with you as well (if the initial bs you had to deal with was a "drug charge"... so they used that to "affix an identity" to you... and allowed them to bully you, and thats why you lost in court... you probably had that timid attitude as well and just "walked in by your OWN WILL into their domain too... and, probably rose when they said "all rise before the "honorable" so and so... in "acknowledgment of the "authority" of the judge too... AND to make it worse you even played the game when they told you to "enter your plea"... and you did... 

Didnt you know that when you are making a plea... that means in legalese YOU ARE MAKING A FORMAL "RESPONSE IN THE AFFIRMATIVE" and its as if you are "admitting" that the claims of the plaintiff and or the "fiction" which is the "state" actually HAVE WEIGHT and are worthy to be heard???

Remember what i had said... do not have ANY acknowledgment to anyone's "claims of authority" over your body...

secondly... when you registered to vote that was another act of consent on your part when you registered... as in "gave your consent to follow the statutes and acts passed by whomever is in office"... 

so it is exactly the same when someone has a "attorney" "represent" them in court... THAT mayor, councilman, etc... is now basically your representation of which acts of local legislation will be over you... 

Dont presume that i have NO IDEA of the price of "unjustice" i have family that have suffered enough... and because of that i have shared in that suffering... 

in fact it was because of the bullshit, i have dealt with over the years, which incited my reasoning for studying case law and because of that is the reason why i know what i do today... 


well first of all... regarding traffic tickets is just stupid and trivial anyways, and not really worth fighting over, unless it is a really "expensive" and bullshit lie the policy enforcement officer made up for some "holiday revenue"... 

you chose to play the "legal" game by giving them your consent to be under the "traffic" statutes by signing the paperwork at the dmv... so YES you gave your consent to be ruled over, and thus you were in their scope of jurisdiction and legality over "the matter"... and then not only did they have jurisdiction over the "matter" they also got to have jurisdiction over YOU when you gave them your consent over your body by appearing when they asked you to "state your name"... had you not given your consent in the first place at the dmv... and not "appeared" as defined by any law dictionary... then they could not impose such silly physicality like stealing your money from you either by "charging" you the fine, and or eventually taking it out of your account at the bank with a court order...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> *So basically, you are not only refusing to provide any evidence, you are telling us to do your job and find your evidence for you.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*I have already found the evidence and gave you all a small summation of what i found and ALREADY i tried to RELAY that info on to you it in the most simplistic manner possible...

what... you think they are going to spell it out for you in plain english, like I JUST DID... so you and everyone can know about this and not be abused by them taking advantage of you and others... and raking in the money BY the continuation of their fraudulent abuse over the control of people... (paid for... by you and others btw in taxes) to ad insult to injury... 

come on guys... 
*
you completely misunderstood me and my intentions... i am certainly not "butt hurt" or pissy... i expected this response from some, as i knew that "for reasons of plain indoctrination" you and others would meet this information with scrutiny...

here i show up and post in this section... something that would give you and everyone a fighting chance against the fraud that the legal system is... and would like for people to RECOGNIZE common law as being supreme BECAUSE IT IS... read for goodness sake... this is like law 101 common law is the supreme law of the land...

if you argued and just brushed off my earlier points... what would make me want to spend hundreds of hours of putting ALL of the case law and info on here for you or anyone else for that matter to just ignore it???

i am trying to... albeit in a somewhat confrontational manner am trying to "snap" you guys out of the zombie like stupor that just herds you all in like cattle for the slaughter... and trying to help you learn and encourage you to realize and take back your inherent natural rights you all so "willingly and unwillingly" AND UNKNOWINGLY given away... 

and you are not "standing up for yourselves" because the only thing i have accused you with is the apparent ignorance and timidness which is exactly what your responses had contained within them...

and NO i am not looking for you to find evidence for me... i am telling you that all of the evidence you need to look for is located at YOUR OWN STATE office where there is piles and piles of paperwork of case law you can read for yourself...

to narrow it down look for cases that have subjects that are of importance... like "drug charges" and other related items...

if you actually have any direct questions that i can answer for you then ask, if you want to just sit there and deny what i am telling you and tell me that it is "unsubstantiated fact"... and... you want to continue to tell me the earth is flat then i have no conversation with you... 

because how could i discuss law with someone who hasnt even the BASIC comprehension of what i had ALREADY stated and explained what it is??? 

and how could you comprehend or even want to listen anything else i have to say in respect TO WHAT I ALREADY TOLD YOU... 

here is some sites i provided for you, if you want to use the internet for info regarding law.... 

you seem to want 9,000 pages already from me... when you wont even read or educate yourself further on the only 1-2 pages ive already given you... so here you go... geesh...

when reading PAY CLOSE ATTENTION to wordings and since the "comment" of "semantics" had been made towards me... 

then well... you had better get used to it because LAW is FULL OF SEMANTICS... as you had better study the interpretations and meanings of the "words" they use that "sound pretty" but have alternate meanings, and in doing so it can SLIP RIGHT BY YOU without you knowing and then you lose... so pay attention to the legal meaning of words used in governmental documents...

library of congress........................... http://thomas.loc.gov/home/lawsmade.toc.html

court records(for case law).................................. http://www.uscourts.gov/CourtRecords.aspx 

uniform commercial code..................http://www.law.cornell.edu/ucc/ucc.table.html 

united states code...........................http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text 

and etc........................... here you go... theres a few sources to get you started....

if you have a specific subject... and you have questions on any of it... if i can answer it i will... so just ask... and i can help clarify it for you if need be... and help you in comprehending what your natural inherent rights are... and how they apply with regards to....or even in disregard to whichever statute or code it is pertaining to...


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

Dude, you are just not making any sense. You are recommending that I should have variously:
- submitted to being a punching bag until I was puking blood, but never give my name
- never have ID or have submitted to fingerprints
- no hospital or dental records
- no identifying marks are even a description
- never vote or use credit cards
- no Utilites or auto

Just sit mute in jail while I have re-occuring cell cleaning accidents.
You are ranting, not providing help. I've had plenty of time to study Law also. Cite some references.
Else you are just sounding like Wesley Snipes.


----------



## DreamTime (May 6, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> you completely misunderstood me and my intentions... i am certainly not "butt hurt" or pissy... im just astonished that i even thought to show up and post in this section... something that would give you and everyone a fighting chance against the fraud that the legal system is... and to RECOGNIZE common law as being supreme BECAUSE IT IS... read for goodness sake...
> 
> if you argued and just brushed off my earlier points... what would make me want to spend hundreds of hours of putting ALL of the case law and info on here for you or anyone else for that matter to just ignore it???
> 
> ...


It is unfortunate that for all the studying you claim to have done, you appear to be incapable of, or uninterested in presenting your arguments in a rational format that a critical thinker would take seriously.


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

DreamTime said:


> It is unfortunate that for all the studying you claim to have done, you appear to be incapable of, or uninterested in presenting your arguments in a rational format that a critical thinker would take seriously.



nevermind... carry on... and take care...


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

This thread has come full circle into silly. The thread is about not confessing. The idea of not giving your name is just plain stupid.
If you didn't watch the rebuttal in the same preso by a police officer. If cannofbliss is recommending not confessing to anything, I agree.
Just listen to this. Name rank and serial number only.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4097602514885833865#docid=6014022229458915912


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

Doer said:


> Dude, you are just not making any sense. You are recommending that I should have variously:
> - submitted to being a punching bag until I was puking blood, but never give my name
> - never have ID or have submitted to fingerprints
> - no hospital or dental records
> ...


well the punching bag would have been years in jail for the officer had he done so and you knew what actions to pursue against him lawfully... and as officer should know that they dont do well with other prisoners if you know what i mean...

what he did was more of an "empty threat"... they are taught to do so to "assert dominance" to show intimidation... and you let him, regardless of you being afraid of the "consequences"... 

as for the other things only not having any id, credit card, and a drivers license are the only things you would lack as you could still use many other methods of sustenance and other forms of transportation...

if this is all too inconvenient... then i guess that is the price you pay for your liberty... 

and just like where Wesley Snipes FAILED... i have LEARNED from observation of what parts in which people have succeeded and more importantly their mistakes... he made all of the mistakes i mentioned NOT TO DO and that is why he ended up in federal prison...

just call your ssa office then your attorney general... and ask them what would it be considered if someone or agency created an identity in which that baby would be held accountable to be UNDER the jurisdiction OR also importantly CUSTODY of another... even THEY WOULD TELL YOU THAT IS FRAUD... and then ask could that newborn have been able to give his or her consent as informed consent??? and the answer is simply NO...

do it im serious... this is all part of the research i have done... call your ssa and ask them seriously if someone or agency created an identity for that baby without their consent(babies cannot give their consent cause well they are just babies and do not have the mental faculty to give consent) they will tell you that is fraud and you might be surprised at their reaction when they realize "why you are calling for" and start to ask for your name...

you dont realize it but you and i were born into bondage as a commodity for the corporation that is so named the united states of america... which is owned by private banks... it didnt used to be this way, but has changed DRAMATICALLY and ever so surreptitiously since the beginning of the last century... 

answer me these two SIMPLE questions and if you can answer it then you are able to be helped... if not then you wont even be able to help yourself...

are you a "person"???
is a state a "person"???


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

well at least i have less to worry about being "silenced" by govt agencies for releasing this info... 

since i guess they brainwash the people so well they get the people to do the silencing for them... good grief... 

again just go about your business and nevermind... i guess im a sucker for coming back to this thread, and trying to help people... especially those in the riu community, considering you know the whole stupid prohibition thing...


and AGAIN SPEAKING OF SILENCE... 


YOU HAVE TO ASSERT YOUR RIGHTS AND DO NOT LET THEM LIMIT YOUR RIGHTS... BY TELLING YOU WHAT ONES YOU CAN OR CANT HAVE...

YOU WANT MORE EVIDENCE...

HERE IS ONE REGARDING WHY YOU SHOULD NOT REMAIN SILENT... NOT ONLY IF YOU DONT SAY ANYTHING OR ARE SILENT, AND IN BY DOING SO YOU ARE GIVING IMPLIED CONSENT TO BE UNDER THEIR AUTHORITY AND JURISDICTION... 

BUT ALSO ANOTHER REASON WHY YOU CANNOT BE SILENT WITH THE POLICY ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS... read the article regarding the thompkins case... and REMEMBER CAREFULLY WHAT I SAID ABOUT "AFFIRMATIVE" RESPONSES...

NEVER GIVE THEM ANY AFFIRMATIVE RESPONSES TO ANY OF THEIR QUESTIONS...

SO YOU MUST SPEAK UP TO ASSERT YOUR RIGHTS... ESPECIALLY BY LETTING THE POLICY ENFORCEMENT OFFICERS KNOW THAT THEY CANNOT DENY YOU YOUR INHERENT RIGHTS AND OR LIMITING THEM BY READING TO YOU WHAT YOU CAN OR CANT HAVE...

AND WHEN THEY ASK YOU "DO YOU UNDERSTAND"??? DONT ANSWER IN THE AFFIRMATIVE!!!

ANSWER LIKE I TOLD YOU EARLIER... and when doing so you dont have to answer with "an attitude" just be firm AND be clear about it...

here are the articles...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/06/01/AR2010060102114.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/02/us/02scotus.html


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

and just so you know im not "screaming" or angry at all when i use caps lock... its just alot easier to point out important statements that way, as it is difficult enough to convey any effective means of clear inflection and communication through typing...


----------



## Doer (May 6, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> and just so you know im not "screaming" or angry at all when i use caps lock... its just alot easier to point out important statements that way, as it is difficult enough to convey any effective means of clear inflection and communication through typing...


It's simply the same as RAISING YOUR VOICE. We get it. And I do realize this. You seem a little condescending. You say this like it's a bad thing.

You see me as a sheep, I see you as a shrill and helpless, whiner. So what? I vote for the American way, use my wits to stay out of trouble and then go and have a life. You act like you just woke up yesterday. I like law and order. You seem to be a Snipesian anarchist. I just live off the fat of the lamb, as far as you're concerned. So, the lecturing and rhetorical questioning to test if we deserve your "help," seems a bit much. I went and re-read your posts just to be sure. Yep, still pretty meaningless and somewhat egotistical...just sayin.

"*you dont realize it but you and i were born into bondage as a commodity for the corporation that is so named the united states of america... which is owned by private banks... it didnt used to be this way, but has changed DRAMATICALLY and ever so surreptitiously since the beginning of the last century... 
*


----------



## cannofbliss (May 6, 2012)

did you bother to read the articles i provided for you regarding not to be silent to police???

and i suppose all is fair for me now having to defend my position... 

so i apologize if i had come off in that manner, it is just that it pains me to see such disregard for when someone is trying to help... and that attitude i saw with such disregard, is the same attitude that keeps this whole terrible cycle of prohibition going, amongst a multitude of other unjust things...

law and order can be a good thing... if done right and with your rights protected...

i wasnt at all making the implication nor invoking "without rule" because as any country is to stand... there needs to be people who will lead others not by tyranny and oppression... but by ensuring that the interests are "for the people" and not for the benefit for the ones who have been "given that authority from the people"...

apparently... i was being confusing by using "caps" as opposed to just bolding or highlighting statements... as it wasnt my intention for it to be read as "screaming voice" although i can now see were it stands... i used it just as a mere lazy attempt at bolding statements for highlighted importance...

i certainly dont have the whole "im awake" disease that so many spiracy nuts claim... so i dont claim to be more knowledgeable or more "authoritative" than anyone else... 

i asked questions to try and incite those who were in such disregard and disdain for my statements to help invoke a response to actually look up these things so that others can gain a reasonable perspective on the subject of what law still is... and how the legal system, currently disguised as law, how it is used and how it differs... 

and how it has been manipulated and corrupted... and even more as a negative about it it has been done all at our expense...

if i had seemed too condescending towards you then you shouldnt take it as an insult and or had internalized them as a detriment to your ego... as i too understand what you mean by living in the present... but that shouldnt mean that you cannot prepare yourself for such a reasonable cause to better protect yourself...

by not taking my advice into "any" consideration and in such "almost" ridiculing the very nature of them...

that left your posts to have the interpretation that you were either lacking in any knowledge regarding the subject... and or you were just completely disregarding my statements as having any viable weight and or fact to them out of sheer obstinacy...


i just stated what i had found to be facts... 

and people can choose to take them and use them for their benefit... or people can just choose to ignore them... and just simply carry on with their lives, as i would never tell someone or force someone what they can or cant do with their own lives... 

i just made a suggestion based upon my knowledge and experience in this matter and i would hope that there would be a much better way to convey this in a manner that most could understand...


----------



## Doer (May 7, 2012)

Maybe if you just gave a plain summary instead of ranting the longest posts I've ever seen..,. Maybe put your advice in bullets, becuause I swear I'm more confused now. Just 2-3 bullets of what you suggest. I'm tired of what people, including myself, insist.


----------



## born2killspam (May 7, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> well the punching bag would have been years in jail for the officer had he done so and you knew what actions to pursue against him lawfully... and as officer should know that they dont do well with other prisoners if you know what i mean...what he did was more of an "empty threat"... they are taught to do so to "assert dominance" to show intimidation... and you let him, regardless of you being afraid of the "consequences"... as for the other things only not having any id, credit card, and a drivers license are the only things you would lack as you could still use many other methods of sustenance and other forms of transportation... if this is all too inconvenient... then i guess that is the price you pay for your liberty... and just like where Wesley Snipes FAILED... i have LEARNED from observation of what parts in which people have succeeded and more importantly their mistakes... he made all of the mistakes i mentioned NOT TO DO and that is why he ended up in federal prison...just call your ssa office then your attorney general... and ask them what would it be considered if someone or agency created an identity in which that baby would be held accountable to be UNDER the jurisdiction OR also importantly CUSTODY of another... even THEY WOULD TELL YOU THAT IS FRAUD... and then ask could that newborn have been able to give his or her consent as informed consent??? and the answer is simply NO...do it im serious... this is all part of the research i have done... call your ssa and ask them seriously if someone or agency created an identity for that baby without their consent(babies cannot give their consent cause well they are just babies and do not have the mental faculty to give consent) they will tell you that is fraud and you might be surprised at their reaction when they realize "why you are calling for" and start to ask for your name...you dont realize it but you and i were born into bondage as a commodity for the corporation that is so named the united states of america... which is owned by private banks... it didnt used to be this way, but has changed DRAMATICALLY and ever so surreptitiously since the beginning of the last century... answer me these two SIMPLE questions and if you can answer it then you are able to be helped... if not then you wont even be able to help yourself...are you a "person"???is a state a "person"???


Dude, just recently police tazed and shot an old man to death when he refused help after his medic-alert went off, and those cops aren't being charged.. Police rarely get in trouble for assault, ask Rodney King.And answer one simple question.. Is following your advice the quickest/easiest way to get back out on the streets, or are you just trying to recruit martyrs for your cause??


----------



## cannofbliss (May 7, 2012)

born2killspam said:


> Dude, just recently police tazed and shot an old man to death when he refused help after his medic-alert went off, and those cops aren't being charged.. Police rarely get in trouble for assault, ask Rodney King.And answer one simple question.. Is following your advice the quickest/easiest way to get back out on the streets, or are you just trying to recruit martyrs for your cause??


nevermind... apparently you guys arguing with me arent ever going to comprehend what i have said so just carry on with your lives and just move on...


----------



## cannofbliss (May 7, 2012)

to the rest in order to help you here are two articles in which you can see that the even the supreme court agrees with me that you cannot be silent...

you have to assert your rights...

here is a list perhaps is easier to understand...

this is just one example of why you need to assert your rights to the police... and that being "silent" is not even recognized...

1.) if you are completely silent... you are giving implied consent...

2.) you need to assert your rights... right away...

3.) you need to let them know that they do not have the authority over your body...

4.) if you dont assert your rights... they will substitute and limit your rights for the ones they tell you that you can have...

5.) being silent is not recognized as a right, unless you assert it right from the beginning...

6.) Never Never ever ever answer Any of their questions with an affirmative as in NEVER answer yes... dont even answer Any of their questions...

here are the articles regarding the supreme court decision regarding "silence"... and why the title of this thread is why i had to speak up to inform that being silent to police is a very bad idea and also that again if you are silent... that gives them consent over you...

read the articles and you can see that even the supreme court agrees with what i have said about asserting your rights Verbally and to do so right away...
and it also proves that you should Never ever answer in the affirmative to any of the questions they give you because (even though this guy thompson was guilty and did deserve to be locked up so he couldnt hurt anyone else again) it only shows you that the police are skilled at the art of manipulation and intimidation in order to produce the results they want... regardless of whether or not someone is guilty... so they will try to trick you and in order to not let them you must first assert your rights as i have earlier stated... And you must Not Be Silent...

*http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...060102114.html

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/02/us/02scotus.html*

this is one reason why you cannot be silent and you need to assert your rights right away... does this better clarify it perhaps???


----------



## born2killspam (May 8, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> to the rest in order to help you here are two articles in which you can see that the even the supreme court agrees with me that you cannot be silent...you have to assert your rights...here is a list perhaps is easier to understand...this is just one example of why you need to assert your rights to the police... and that being "silent" is not even recognized...1.) if you are completely silent... you are giving implied consent...2.) you need to assert your rights... right away...3.) you need to let them know that they do not have the authority over your body...4.) if you dont assert your rights... they will substitute and limit your rights for the ones they tell you that you can have...5.) being silent is not recognized as a right, unless you assert it right from the beginning...6.) Never Never ever ever answer Any of their questions with an affirmative as in NEVER answer yes... dont even answer Any of their questions...here are the articles regarding the supreme court decision regarding "silence"... and why the title of this thread is why i had to speak up to inform that being silent to police is a very bad idea and also that again if you are silent... that gives them consent over you...read the articles and you can see that even the supreme court agrees with what i have said about asserting your rights Verbally and to do so right away...and it also proves that you should Never ever answer in the affirmative to any of the questions they give you because (even though this guy thompson was guilty and did deserve to be locked up so he couldnt hurt anyone else again) it only shows you that the police are skilled at the art of manipulation and intimidation in order to produce the results they want... regardless of whether or not someone is guilty... so they will try to trick you and in order to not let them you must first assert your rights as i have earlier stated... And you must Not Be Silent...*http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...060102114.htmlhttp://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/02/us/02scotus.html*this is one reason why you cannot be silent and you need to assert your rights right away... does this better clarify it perhaps???


Those articles both describe the same event, which happens to be irrelevant to your claims, and in-line with the original premise of the thread.. Your boy opened his fat ass mouth and incriminated himself dumbass..


----------



## cannofbliss (May 8, 2012)

^^^he wasnt my "boy" (youre retarded) lol... i provided 2 sources for confirmation... and its also apparent that you cant even read either... lol

carry on... and you had better start walking around with a helmet on... to keep your re re self from getting more retarded... so you can keep whatever brain cells that _are _left in that noggin of yours safe...  

it was sort of aggravating hearing you guys completely miss what i was telling you earlier... now its just plain damn funny... LOL


----------



## Doer (May 8, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> to the rest in order to help you here are two articles in which you can see that the even the supreme court agrees with me that you cannot be silent...
> 
> you have to assert your rights...
> 
> ...


Very much so. I really appreciate the effort. And now I see what you mean. It is a subtle point but, over the top, in importance.

Cops are actors. They can act like your friend or they can causally offer to beat you to a pulp. No sweat, either way. So, you don't have to answer their questions, I agree.

"Do you know why I pull you over?" "Officer, I really rather you tell me."

We all love to explain and you can explain yourself right to jail.

Totally agree. They try to intimidate, don't try to intimidate back. 

"Officer, I am just not going to answer any of these questions about what I was doing, intending, or thinking."


----------



## born2killspam (May 8, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> ^^^he wasnt my "boy" (youre retarded) lol... i provided 2 sources for confirmation... and its also apparent that you cant even read either... lolcarry on... and you had better start walking around with a helmet on... to keep your re re self from getting more retarded... so you can keep whatever brain cells that _are _left in that noggin of yours safe...  it was sort of aggravating hearing you guys completely miss what i was telling you earlier... now its just plain damn funny... LOL


"The court ruled 5 to 4 that a Michigan defendant who incriminated himself in a fatal shooting by saying one word after nearly three hours of questioning had given up his right to silence, and that the statement could be used against him at trial. "Where the prosecution shows that a Miranda warning was given and that it was understood by the accused, an accused's uncoerced statement establishes an implied waiver of the right to remain silent," Justice Anthony M. Kennedy wrote for the majority."He incriminated himself by saying he believed God would forgibe him for the murder.. It has nothing to do with your premise of identification or common law..Edit why the fuck does this board purge my paragraphs and sentence spacing??


----------



## cannofbliss (May 8, 2012)

^^^@borntokillspam... the ruling was... that if you were going to remain silent... you had to state that right out loud and not just "be silent"...

again the whole implied consent thing...


----------



## born2killspam (May 8, 2012)

""Where the prosecution shows that a Miranda warning was given and that it was understood by the accused, an accused's uncoerced statement establishes an implied waiver of the right to remain silent," Justice Anthony M. Kennedy wrote for the majority."---I'm actually on the side the the majority here.. Miranda warning was given, he had the right to remain silent, he didn't do that.. It only seems logical that if you say nothing, the police are allowed to keep asking you questions.. I don't even think that verbally invoking the right to remain silent should prevent police from being allowed to ask questions.. You are still free to not answer them.. I can understand why you need to invoke your right to councsel since the police have to cooperate in order to make that happen, but the right to remain silent requires nothing more than not opening your cake hole.. It's a right that you possess whether you're under arrest or not, and regardless of your financial situation.. Access to a lawyer on the other hand is a Miranda right that not everyone can be prepared for prior to arrest..


----------



## bird mcbride (May 8, 2012)

Facts are the police only interigate if the don't have a case. If they insist on questioning relax. Their only hope is that you'll say something to solidify their case against you.


----------



## born2killspam (May 8, 2012)

Not exactly.. They'll interrogate in hopes of getting gravy to pour on the case they have, and if they don't have a case they may taunt you by saying they have an air-tight case in hopes that it puts you off balance enough to give them something..It's best to not even speak in regards to questions about a case.. Even playing dumb-innocent is risky without some serious criminal law experience.. The only statement you should make is "I'm not a lawyer, I should probably get one if you're going to keep drilling me like this.." (Unless you are a lawyer, in which case you shouldn't lie to them for the sake of passive aggressiveness)


----------



## mindphuk (May 8, 2012)

This is what happens if you try to protect yourself from police. If cannobliss thinks holding your arms and legs in tight will be looked upon as just protecting you sovereign body then you might end up like Kelly Thomas. 

[video=youtube;T8r33VHT46c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=T8r33VHT46c[/video]


----------



## cannofbliss (May 8, 2012)

there are millions of us and only thousands of them... you do the math... 

all you seem to do is spread fear... 

so what...

im still not going to fear them... and neither should you...

i never said antagonize... i simply said be clear and concise when confronted... 

however wrong what they did to him... Still... what happened there is a 1 and a million occurrence... 

they arent the boogie man... so stop being a pussy and spreading fear to everyone...


----------



## mindphuk (May 8, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> however wrong what they did to him... Still... what happened there is a 1 and a million occurrence...


That's because most people when beat and tazed end up complying no matter what your personal philosophy. If they tell you to place your hands behind your back and you insist on keeping them tucked in 'protecting your body' you are de facto resisting at that point. All I can say is good luck with that. The other millions of people couldn't help poor Kelly Thomas although the sick fuck pigs that instigated this episode will go down for murder IMO.


----------



## Doer (May 11, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> That's because most people when beat and tazed end up complying no matter what your personal philosophy. If they tell you to place your hands behind your back and you insist on keeping them tucked in 'protecting your body' you are de facto resisting at that point. All I can say is good luck with that. The other millions of people couldn't help poor Kelly Thomas although the sick fuck pigs that instigated this episode will go down for murder IMO.


Yep, can't Resist. They define later what that means. I've always wondered about this one. Cops come to your house.

"We need to talk to you about something." I have nothing to talk about and say that. "sigh, we can just take you downtown."

Can they? I know they can detain us in public. But, if they aren't invited in, they can't detain you? And without an arrest warrant
taking you into custody without consent is kidnapping, isn't it? Or is there some stretch about the "detained" concept?

And is the refusal to be questioned probable cause?


----------



## DreamTime (May 11, 2012)

Doer said:


> Yep, can't Resist. They define later what that means. I've always wondered about this one. Cops come to your house.
> 
> "We need to talk to you about something." I have nothing to talk about and say that. "sigh, we can just take you downtown."
> 
> ...


There are limits to LEOs ability to detain you even in public. If they cant come up with some crime or probable cause they will eventually have to let you go. They cant just walk up to someone and detain them just for the fuck of it at least not legally. 

In the US, the cops can't come into your home unless they have a warrant, you invite them in, or they have probable cause.
If the cops come to your door, and say that they want to talk to you, you can decline. 
If they ask you to open the door, you can decline. 
If they ask you to step outside, you can also decline.
See this link regarding cops entering your home: http://www.flexyourrights.org/faq/how_to_deal_with_police_at_your_door

Refusing to talk to the cops is not considered probable cause neither is refusing to consent to a search (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Fuentes regarding refusal to consent to searches)


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 6, 2012)

Don't ever consent to a search ever without a warrant and just hope when oh I mean if they still do that you got a good enough lawyer to prove you never consented or better video. I had a couple law classes as requirements for my major and one Instructor was a real live attorney by day and a damn good one. He would not shut up with good cause about asserting your rights and we started every class with this sing song -fill in the blanks 

My name is

I live at

I would like to speak to my lawyer please.

and if they kept insisting throw in...

I'm sorry Officer I do value and respect police officers but... repeat until ?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jul 6, 2012)

I have always wondered what would happen if you just refused to answer unless they had the warrant and they knew you were in the house just ignoring them? I have always answered the Pig knock and just immediately stepped out and shut the door but it would be kind of fun to sit in the window just staring at them smiling


----------



## dmcbride760 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81460739/


----------



## C3Pgro (Aug 19, 2012)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


Are there any links to a canadian version you know?


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 21, 2013)

I was just reading this article (regarding Kelly Thomas), thought everyone might want an update posted two days ago...

[video]http://www.myfoxla.com/story/20624466/fullerton-officers-in-thomas-beating-back-in-court?autoStart=true&amp;topVideoCatNo=default&amp;clipId= 8205843[/video]


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jan 22, 2013)

DreamTime said:


> There are limits to LEOs ability to detain you even in public. If they cant come up with some crime or probable cause they will eventually have to let you go. They cant just walk up to someone and detain them just for the fuck of it at least not legally.
> 
> In the US, the cops can't come into your home unless they have a warrant, you invite them in, or they have probable cause.
> If the cops come to your door, and say that they want to talk to you, you can decline.
> ...


 All that is correct however I have actually been whisked off the street in the US of A and held for ransom or bail as they call it in some states as NV for 3 days and no attorney and when I got to see a Judge it was in a small room on a tv with No Attorney. The Judge said pay your bail or no appearance with a PD for 3 more days. 

do not tell me we got rights in the US of A


----------



## thafoot (Jan 24, 2013)

i would like to watch the video but it is labled private. anyone?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 9, 2013)

I was arrested for resisting arrest once, here in America. I spent three days in jail before getting to see a judge on a tv (never got to speak with a laywer). I plead innocent and they put me back in the jail until my hearing. When I found out that would be months down the road, I asked to see the judge again. A few days later, on the same tv, I told the judge I wanted to change my plea because I couldn't afford to be innocent. He got mad and wouldn't let me change my plea. I was sent back to jail for a week, until my friends came up with a cousin Vinny type who got me out in a few hours. Good 'ol US justice. Makes second and third world countries a lot less scary.


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 9, 2013)

SuzookKING said:


> any and ALL evidence that will ever be used against you, will be provided by you. no more no less.
> 
> 
> SAY NOTHING..
> ...



It's not exactly true that they will use "no more, no less", but I understand your point. 

This is an area in which I can honestly say that I am an expert (unlike grow topics...), and though I've not yet watched the video, I'm itchin' to post. Rogue cops are my WORST nightmare, not only for personal reasons, but -- professionally -- they make my job insanely frustrating.

We no longer live in a society in the US where our laws (including our constitutional rights) actually protect us. The sad fact is that the police and everyone else in the prosecutorial chain WILL FUCK YOU OVER if that's what they want to do. It doesn't matter how much money you spend on a lawyer. It doesn't matter how badly the cops violated your rights. It doesn't matter what you said or didn't say. If they decide they are out to get you, they will lie, cheat, plant evidence, conspire, go to no ends to make their case. I see it happen EVERY day. 

Nothing ticks off a cop more than to face someone who knows their rights. And once you make a cop mad, you're screwed. Here are two stories:

Cops came to my door once because they had "heard" that I had a grow room. "We need to search the premises, Mam," they said, as they tried to step into my front door. I said, "I assume, then, that you have a warrant?" "We don't need a warrant. We have probable cause," they lied (because they CAN LEGALLY LIE). "Besides, if you have nothing to hide, what's the problem?" I said, "The problem is that this is my home and you are strangers. I don't allow strangers into my home, and I certainly don't allow strangers to go through my personal belongings. It's called 'a right to privacy'. When you have a warrant, I'll be happy to let you in." He got red in the face, and started with the threats. "We won't wait for you to let us in. We'll show up with a full team and a battering ram, and we'll not only bust down your front door [an obviously VERY expensive double door], we'll bust it up. We'll rip the shit out of every room in this house. Is that what you want?" "What I want is to see a warrant, Sir." Bad Cop #1 then says to Bad Cop #2, "Sounds like she wants us to tear up this door." To which I replied, "I wouldn't put you through the trouble of breaking down the door. You bring that warrant and the doors will be standing wide open for you when you return." 

I left the doors open wide all day long, until dark. The cops didn't return. But, for the next 4 years -- until I finally moved to get away from the harrassment -- they CONSTANTLY caused trouble for me and for all of my young adult kids. I even considered a civil suit, but frankly I just wanted to move and have it all behind me. It was a small town, and they are the WORST for this kind of thing.

As for remaining silent if you're pulled over other than to refuse a search, most police now call for the dogs. The legal defense that they don't have probable cause to detain you while everyone waits for the dog to arrive (which is a GOOD defense and SHOULD force the judge to drop the charges) is completely ignored by the judicial system. Cops say they smell weed (whether or not they do), you don't let them search, the dog comes out, and REGARDLESS of whether the dog picks up a scent, the cops will SAY that the dog picked up a scent. They search, and if they find something, they'll really push it because you didn't let them search in the first place. In our state, you are completely screwed if you are pulled over and the cops want to search. It's a lose-lose situation. In fact, most of the time you are better off saying, "Yeah, I've got a small bag under the seat and a pipe in the glove box, but that's it." In those instances, when there's just a little weed and/or paraphenalia, a cop is more likely to confiscate it (for personal use) and let you go with a warning. But if you don't cooperate and the dogs are called out, you're busted and you're going to jail. Period.

I am a big fan of the police dash-cam, but even those are manipulated in favor of the cops. Which brings me to Story #2: In a case where a disabled autistic boy was accused of pointing a gun at a cop, the dash cam WOULD have proved his innocence. Instead, the cops said that their dash cams weren't working properly. Two cars, two cams, and NEITHER was working properly. Yeah, right. The boy was being questioned without his parents there allegedly because someone in the apt complex reported seeing him slash car tires. When the parents showed up and offered that the boy was with them at a church event when the tires were slashed, with at least 100 witnesses, the cops should have left. Instead, they threw the boy to the ground and began to beat him, stating that he'd pointed a gun at them !!!! While the boy was being beaten in the head -- a head which contains the brain which was already damaged from infant trauma -- the mother screamed and screamed until the officer said, "Shut the fuck up or I'll arrest you, too!" The mother called 911, not knowing what else to do, saying, "2 cops are beating up my autistic child for absolutely no reason!!!" She was told "This line is for emergencies only," and then the operator hung up. By the time she hung up with 911, her mentally and physically disabled son was beaten and tazed until he'd pee'd his pants and lay unconscious. So why did this crazy story happen? Turned out that the boy's mother had filed a noise complaint against her neighbor, _and the neighbor was a cop_ -- a little fact she didn't know until after this happened. At the trial, the cops testified that the boy had to be tazed because he kicked the cop car door so hard that it bent and broke the door. What they didn't know was that the boy has a neuromuscular disease affecting his legs, that he wears full leg braces just to be able to walk, and that he was physically incapable of kicking anything, much less kicking so hard that he could bend a car door from the inside out! 

At the trial, the judge told the boy, "I believe you have told us the truth. You are a very credible, polite young man. I'm sorry this happened to you." He then pronounced him guilty of 2 felonies. No lie. Totally true story. To this day, the boy has night terrors and is scared to death of cops. And now he not only has to deal with the hardships of autism and the inability to walk (he has since lost the use of his legs entirely), he now has 2 felonies on his record. 

I hate cops. I hate the judicial system of which I am a part. I fight the fight, but it's no longer what it used to be. There's no justice in it anymore. There's nothing "fair" about it anymore. Laws and rights are useless when you're up against the hypocrisy of our judicial system. *It's all about pleas and fees.* Nothing more. Revenue for the state and/or feds, and/or vendettas by the local cops who are often acting out of a 'roid rage (steroid use to beef up). 

Freedom doesn't exist in the US anymore. We're not protected or safe anymore -- and the reason is the cops, and absolutely not peace loving weed smokers and disabled kids...

I will get off my soap box now. This is definitely a topic that raises my blood pressure.


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 10, 2013)

thafoot said:


> i would like to watch the video but it is labled private. anyone?



The video (and MANY more like it) are available and free on YouTube. Just search for "BUSTED: The Citizen's Guide to Surviving Police Encounters" -- or click here.


----------



## AllGatheredUp (Mar 14, 2013)

I was reading about the person asking about being pulled over for a traffic violation, If you got a lb in your trunk, id express the 5th at all costs necessarily or turn it around and ask them what they ask you. 

Officer: Do you know why I pulled you over?
You: Why did you pull me over?

Question it back to a degree. dont be cocky with it. 

Now if you dont got a pound on ya and your clean as far as possession, I got pulled over literally daily back 3 years ago, & I never lied except maybe twice. I drove a pos 4 door car. painted at home black. limo tint windows. subs. had an exhaust leak so was loud. wasnt very stealth. 

Ive gotten pulled over for 3rd taillight being out (ripped it out after that one)
Pulled over for license plate light x 3
Following too closely
Tint x 3 (1 ticket)
Tinted license plate cover
EXCESSIVE speeding 100mph in a 75mph (no ticket  

Way too many to list. But the times I was clean other than a traffic offense of some sort, I always acted dumb founded or just straight was cocky and told the truth. When I got pulled over going 100mph;

Officer: Sir do you know why I pulled you over?
Me: Speeding.
Officer: Do you know how fast you were going?
Me: Well the tach said 100mph but it may be off?
Officer: I clocked you in at 102. Is there a rush? 
Me: Nope. Just driving up to see my mom. 
Officer: Alright, License registration and insurance.

He came back and was like, heres a warning. You need to slow down... K Officer! Thanks! haha. I seriously thought I was going to have on hell to pay for that one. And thought afterwards that maybe just being honest (even though i was blunt) saved me from the hell. Maybe he was the type of cop that hates the BS liars, or the people who beat around the bush. Hell even though I was going nearly 30mph over the speed limit, he got the truth and he liked it. So I got off free? 

I believe theres a time and a place for a lot of situations but I do believe if your not packin, to just talk.


----------



## PICOGRAV (Aug 28, 2013)

You shouldn't leave sticky's with countless dead links...


----------



## 1lildog (Aug 29, 2013)

Gramaw said:


> It's not exactly true that they will use "no more, no less", but I understand your point.
> 
> This is an area in which I can honestly say that I am an expert (unlike grow topics...), and though I've not yet watched the video, I'm itchin' to post. Rogue cops are my WORST nightmare, not only for personal reasons, but -- professionally -- they make my job insanely frustrating.
> 
> ...


Stay on your soapbox, pigs are, well they are pigs with red (blood) lipstick like sara palin says. They even have pretty, shinny badges which prove they are only good.


----------



## TechnicalToker (Aug 29, 2013)

A cop is a cop is a cop is a cop. I know a couple of cops that are friendly with civilians I know and some of those civilians are pretty lax around them. If it came down to their job or promotion, they would bust you and them for whatever they can. If approached say nothing. The rest is pretty simple. Don't be stupid.


----------



## EnderSlenderMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi I need some advice. First off I am a prescription holder for medical marijuana in the state of Connecticut. Yesterday after receiving my month supply I was in my car and parked at a park and ride. While parked an officer with a sniffing dog was checking exhaust for marijuana smell. He came to my car and to sum it up he took all 4 oz's (which as far as I know I'm allowed to have in my possession as it's my month supply. I was not smoking it at the time). I didn't think I had my id or patient card on me (later realized I did) but I explained to the officer that I am a patient and that my house is right up the road, that I could have my brother bring it but he took my phone from me. He searched my car (not very well might I add). All in all he tried to intimidate me saying how he could bring me to jail but it was the end of his shift so he didn't want to and wrote me a ticket for $150 (which again as I understand is the ticket for a non patient possessing a half oz so it doesn't seem right). So I'm really confused and I kind of feel like I just got robbed by a cop. Any thoughts? I'll update this later in more detail I just wanted to make a quick post since I have a busy day ahead of me.


----------



## schuylaar (Feb 11, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/729115-schuylaars-sesh-anatomy-bust.html


----------



## toddclemons1987 (Mar 19, 2014)

BIOHazard87 said:


> Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


Because if you dont want to talk to a cop then you dont have to they're not your friend so any socializing is the beginning of a cohersion process to get you to incriminate yourself and creating your own probable cause that you didnt have seconds before talking to these lieing con artists they will tell you they saw you on camera,or your friend you were with told them everything their only job is to arrest you dont ever answer the ?'s where were you headed ,where did you come from, anything about previous records. Nothing!! to speed things up and avoid the bullshit Ask them if you are under arrest ANYTIME!! they want to socialize and start asking you anything more than can i see some identification any talking from that point on needs to be done by or with a lawyer. just for yourself pretend you cant even talk at all or hear anything just smile and hand em the fucking id that drives em insane but who cares !!


----------



## TryN (Mar 31, 2014)

Do not ever tell cops anything, depending on what state you live in, you may need to tell them your name and DOB. After you give them that, next, you should tell them you wish to speak with an attorney before saying anything else. Please, if you feel compelled to answer their questions use yes and no answers ... The more diarrhea that comes out of your mouth, the deeper the pile that is at your feet.

know your rights and USE THEM! 

So let us keep this simple ... KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT!


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 31, 2014)

Even if it's something somebody else did...if you admit to knowing about a crime and not informing the police that makes you an accomplish after the fact. Either way you're screwd. Stick to the weather and stuff and if anything illegal comes up act somewhat astonished and surprised.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 31, 2014)

I have this inner feeling that the police are behind blocking and agitating RIU


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (May 28, 2014)

EnderSlenderMan said:


> Hi I need some advice. First off I am a prescription holder for medical marijuana in the state of Connecticut. Yesterday after receiving my month supply I was in my car and parked at a park and ride. While parked an officer with a sniffing dog was checking exhaust for marijuana smell. He came to my car and to sum it up he took all 4 oz's (which as far as I know I'm allowed to have in my possession as it's my month supply. I was not smoking it at the time). I didn't think I had my id or patient card on me (later realized I did) but I explained to the officer that I am a patient and that my house is right up the road, that I could have my brother bring it but he took my phone from me. He searched my car (not very well might I add). All in all he tried to intimidate me saying how he could bring me to jail but it was the end of his shift so he didn't want to and wrote me a ticket for $150 (which again as I understand is the ticket for a non patient possessing a half oz so it doesn't seem right). So I'm really confused and I kind of feel like I just got robbed by a cop. Any thoughts? I'll update this later in more detail I just wanted to make a quick post since I have a busy day ahead of me.


Most cops who take your weed and dont write you up. (only verbal warning) take your weed and give it to their wives. 


edit:Holy. shit. didnt realize how long ago ur post was LOL


----------



## ayr0n (May 29, 2014)

100% don't ever give them the info they're phishing for. My mom (and me) learned this the hard way when I was a little shit head. I saw them roll up in the driveway, told her to say I wasn't home - they acted polite and said they just wanted to ask a couple questions - she let em in.. I was young and dumb so I tried to protect my friend who was involved and incriminated myself (turns out he was the one that snitched...pretty ironic). They didn't even have sufficient evidence for an arrest, no warrant or nothing, prior to coming in the house. Hauled me off that night...GG.


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2014)

No warrant, no entry, no talk, other than maybe ask my lawyer
Warrant, entry, no talk, other than maybe ask my lawyer
90% of defence cases are lost by self-incrimination, don't talk, give your lawyer something to work with and if he/she is any good they'll get you off or at minimum reduce the charge/sentence


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> *No warrant, no entry, no talk, other than maybe ask my lawyer
> Warrant, entry, no talk, other than maybe ask my lawyer*
> 90% of defence cases are lost by self-incrimination, don't talk, give your lawyer something to work with and if he/she is any good they'll get you off or at minimum reduce the charge/sentence


and there's even a special card for that..after my encounter from the local boys on a "tip" after i visited my hydro..i toddled myself over to google and looked up a criminal lawyer that specializes in "police removal" after you've been infested..sorry boys, neem will not work on them..put him in my phone and as life would have it he's in the suite next to my regular attorney..i dropped by to say "hi" and grabbed one of those cards for those nasty times when po-po come a calling so you don't even have to say a word..all you have to remember is your wallet and men in general are good with that.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2014)

EnderSlenderMan said:


> Hi I need some advice. First off I am a prescription holder for medical marijuana in the state of Connecticut. Yesterday after receiving my month supply I was in my car and parked at a park and ride. While parked an officer with a sniffing dog was checking exhaust for marijuana smell. He came to my car and to sum it up he took all 4 oz's (which as far as I know I'm allowed to have in my possession as it's my month supply. I was not smoking it at the time). I didn't think I had my id or patient card on me (later realized I did) but I explained to the officer that I am a patient and that my house is right up the road, that I could have my brother bring it but he took my phone from me. He searched my car (not very well might I add). All in all he tried to intimidate me saying how he could bring me to jail but it was the end of his shift so he didn't want to and wrote me a ticket for $150 (which again as I understand is the ticket for a non patient possessing a half oz so it doesn't seem right). *So I'm really confused and I kind of feel like I just got robbed by a cop.* Any thoughts? I'll update this later in more detail I just wanted to make a quick post since I have a busy day ahead of me.



you did.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> 100% don't ever give them the info they're phishing for. My mom (and me) learned this the hard way when I was a little shit head. I saw them roll up in the driveway, told her to say I wasn't home - they acted polite and said they just wanted to ask a couple questions - she let em in.. I was young and dumb so I tried to protect my friend who was involved and incriminated myself *(turns out he was the one that snitched...pretty ironic*). They didn't even have sufficient evidence for an arrest, no warrant or nothing, prior to coming in the house. Hauled me off that night...GG.


not really..it's always those CLOSEST to you and i don't mean your online friends.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2014)

Gramaw said:


> It's not exactly true that they will use "no more, no less", but I understand your point.
> 
> This is an area in which I can honestly say that I am an expert (unlike grow topics...), and though I've not yet watched the video, I'm itchin' to post. Rogue cops are my WORST nightmare, not only for personal reasons, but -- professionally -- they make my job insanely frustrating.
> 
> ...


in florida, jail is our state import/export business..

oh and if you see them coming up your drive or at the door..DON'T OPEN THE DOOR..makes 'em crazy.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 17, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> and there's even a special card for that..after my encounter from the local boys on a "tip" after i visited my hydro..i toddled myself over to google and looked up a criminal lawyer that specializes in "police removal" after you've been infested..sorry boys, neem will not work on them..put him in my phone and as life would have it he's in the suite next to my regular attorney..i dropped by to say "hi" and grabbed one of those cards for those nasty times when po-po come a calling so you don't even have to say a word..all you have to remember is your wallet and men in general are good with that.


Great point, the lawyer you choose has to be a bull-dog type and specifically deal with criminal law, ideally in the area of drug convictions, and MUST practice in your area. Good local lawyers have a reputation, and that reputation is well known by the local cops if he/she is any good. They've probably had to deal with them at some point and they already know they better have their act and evidence straight before trying to bully you. Just handing them their card can be enough to deter a cowboy-type cop.


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 17, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Great point, the lawyer you choose has to be a bull-dog type and specifically deal with criminal law, ideally in the area of drug convictions, and MUST practice in your area. Good local lawyers have a reputation, and that reputation is well known by the local cops if he/she is any good. They've probably had to deal with them at some point and they already know they better have their act and evidence straight before trying to bully you. Just handing them their card can be enough to deter a cowboy-type cop.


this particular attorney is a well known weed attorney in florida..on the flip of his card it specifically states what you will talk about and what you won't talk about.

i was talking to another attorney in his office and he said he has a client which the same thing happened..guy went to hydro and they FOLLOWED the guy to his house..


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 17, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> not really..it's always those CLOSEST to you and i don't mean your online friends.


Just meant there was some irony n the fact I incriminated myself to protect him n he was actually the reason they were there to arrest me


----------



## ayr0n (Jul 17, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> i was talking to another attorney in his office and he said he has a client which the same thing happened..guy went to hydro and they FOLLOWED the guy to his house..


That's pretty crazy...still don't get why law enforcement has a hard on for MJ when there's so much more shit going on out there


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think this fits here. Guy gives "pinch of pot to undercover cop" his generosity / smooth thinking saved him 3yrs 
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2014/06/san_francisco_man_acquitted_in.php


----------



## Red1966 (Jul 21, 2014)

BIOHazard87 said:


> Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


"I want an attorney"


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


The above link seems to be broken.

But this one works:


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it on youtoube cause i cant see it through the link.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Is it on youtoube cause i cant see it through the link.


Yes.


----------



## Grow Goddess (Jan 2, 2015)

BIOHazard87 said:


> Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


I would say this. "We can talk, but I don't answer any questions without first consulting my attorney". "Again, I do not answer any questions". 

I saw this video not too long ago and I was impressed. I will have to try and see part 2 one of these days. 

It is always best to have audio and video recording. Whether it is for your home or in your vehicle. I have seen a lot of videos and it seems cell phone cameras seem to really offend the police in many cases. I think it is best to use something like a spy pen camera that records in HD. Then they will not be aware of the recording. I will not drive any vehicle without a HD dash cam running. It is really sad that we need to have audio and video recordings these days to have any value in the courtroom. Nowadays our word is considered worthless in the courtroom vs a police officer's word. 

Check out what a dash cam did for this young man. The video is worth the watch. 





I believe the cop would have flipped out if the kid pulled out a cell phone to record the incident. He was flipping already.


----------



## Mellowman2112 (Jan 2, 2015)

''Where ya going? where you coming from''?

--Sorry, I don't discuss my personal life with strangers'' Am I free to go?


----------



## luvhandles (Jan 16, 2015)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


it is an excellent video and until more people exercise this right more it is being taken away. Most, not all police are trained liars for a reason. Always have a lawyer so the less you say the more your lawyer will have to work with otherwise the police will back you in a conversational corner if not they call in another officer to gain intimidation and/or control the potential desired arrest even though there isn't one they will do what they can to TAKE PORPERTY thats the goal.. Be careful!!


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 16, 2015)

Stoney McFried said:


> Same applies for any of you who may have kids and if you have an asshole ex who may try to get protective services on you.You do NOT have to let them in.Insist on a meeting at their office.They will try to trick you.No warrant, no entry.


I am in this very situation. The asshole ex called the cops and had the officer come to my house. He asked if he could come in "since it was raining". I let him in, since my grow is not even on the same floor  He never smelled a thing, and just talked about custody issues, and left saying he will tell the asshole I said : STAY AWAY FROM MY HOUSE. It's been like 3 weeks and quiet, so far. Should asshole show up at my house again, the cop urged to call the police. In the meantime, if said asshole gives me any lip, I'm going to proceed & break some facial bones, till the cops arrive. I really don't want any violence, but this prick has run his stupid mouth far too much in the past, and has no more "free rides" around here. Punk ass bitch....


----------



## dabhe4d (Mar 17, 2015)

i wonder if i can pull this dont talk to police in canada


----------



## nomoresnow (May 21, 2015)

Amen!


----------



## waldo79 (Oct 24, 2015)

I liked the line Robert Downey Jr's lawyer character used in the movie "The Judge" - "If you don't talk, you walk". Exactly what worked for me earlier this year.


----------



## Estominala (Oct 24, 2015)

ayr0n said:


> That's pretty crazy...still don't get why law enforcement has a hard on for MJ when there's so much more shit going on out there


Its easy money for them.


----------



## Kianinet (Oct 26, 2015)

I never talk to the police, even when I sober.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 26, 2015)

I all ways have a hidden camara, its powered on by my phone.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 28, 2015)

It is downright disturbing and sickening that people have to exercise such caution around police officers. What the hell is wrong with this world?


----------



## Medicanman (Feb 15, 2016)

If the police come to your door and knock... don't even answer it. They will knock and knock and eventually go away.

If they had a warrant, they wouldn't be knocking at all. Or they'd knock once just to let you know the door is getting smashed down.

Just opening the door and stepping outside increases their suspicion and provides potential evidence for the warrant they are no doubt fishing for. Smell, attitude, pieces of bud on your clothes, the quick glimpse of your interior while the door is open.... like the bong in the background. Anything and everything provides an excuse.

No good can come of opening the door to answer. In the course of answering the door you have to say something after all. Remember the first rule of police contact. You have the right to remain silent. Use it. Don't even open the door.


----------



## srh88 (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Medicanman (Feb 16, 2016)

Now this is funny


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Apr 8, 2016)

Fucking pigs..


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 4, 2016)

the other thing we need to do as citizens in the United States is know about jury nullification. instead of bitching and moaning when you get jury duty, exercise your Rights as a citizen!

if anyone doesn't know what jury nullification is, it's when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury* in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly applied to the defendant whose fate they are charged with deciding.

jury nullification is ESPECIALLY important when the cops use anti-terrorism laws to come after growers. those laws give the cops extra latitude to break the law in going after terrorists, but 99% of the time they use these laws improperly and illegally.

i was arrested for handing out flyers (protected under the First amendment and Forth) telling people about jury nullification at a courthouse. eventually they dropped the charges, but they tried to harass me for exercising my Rights and informing the People.


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 4, 2016)

^^^ think I've seen you on youtube.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jun 5, 2016)

Can anyone explain to me how warrents work? Does it take the smallest amount of suspision for them to try to get one? Maybe someone could share a story were the police came knocking with a warrent?

What if the police come knocking on your door (say that there are suspicious smells that have been reported by the neighbours) and you don't answer, is that enough proof for them to get a warrent?


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 5, 2016)

It's warrant. It's a deep question. It's really about probable cause. However the supreme court has made rulings that define what it takes to get probable cause. 

You would have to do alot of researching. 

Smell would be a big part of them having probable cause. Probably would need more than a neighbors story though. But let's say the cops go smell it. Then they get a warrant to use thermal imaging. Then they see your heat and go back to the judge and get a search warrant fir your house.

Now just to be clear, now a days, the cops aren't knocking on your door with a warrant. They will bust in and raid you at 3 or 4 in the morning. If you have a dog they will probably shoot it and if you're real unlucky they might shoot you.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 5, 2016)

the cops need probable cause to get a warrant. they have to demonstrate to a judge you are committing a crime with whatever couple shreds of evidence they present to him/her....multiple complaints of smell, a couple arrested snitches say they are buying from you(easy to fake), fertilizer bags in your trash, etc. these things have to be able to be casually observed. *however, *with the implementation of the patriot act, designed to let law enforcement cut corners to go after terrorists(because who doesn't want that right.) instead, the overwhelming majority of the time the patriot act has been used, it's to prosecute "crimes" that have fuck all to do with terrorism. that is why i previously mentioned jury nullification as a means to beat that crap.

i've sat in the next room and heard cops lie to a magistrate, outright lie, to get a warrant. because their goal is always going to be throwing your ass in jail and if they can't play by the rules and do just that, they will settle for simply fucking with you.

1-if the cops are able to go by the book and get a warrant and hem you up, you weren't careful enough and barring a fanfuckingtastic lawyer and a stroke of luck, you are fucked.

2-you might have left some shit unattended to and the cops through no hard work of their own happen upon some chance discovery of circumstantial evidence that no judge would ever issue a warrant for, they will makeup evidence that will never be presented as such, and by the time they need to prove their case in court, you've already paid bail, paid for a lawyer, lost all your grow equipment, lost all your plants, they've destroyed your property....and the case is dropped. you get none of that back. mission accomplished, the prosecutor has spent zero effort to send you up and you are most likely left severely fucked with. sure you could sue, but most don't because that process just left them ruined.


----------



## Commotus (Aug 12, 2016)

To reiterate whats been said, if stopped by the police your first question should be am I under arrest, if the answer is anything other than yes, then you are free to go. They have no right to obstruct you and any further communication would be voluntary. 

If answered yes, then you should asked on what grounds and reasonableness of suspicion, and to be formally charged. 

I have to laugh when police say' or else you WILL be charged. Good , do it and give me full rights as a detainee and access to legal council. 

In fact I would ask to be charged if I had allegedly committed an offence and take any time that would be voluntary spent, off the detention limit.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 12, 2016)

Officer?? Am I under arrest?? Oh no??
Then fuck off bitch!!!!!


----------



## Commotus (Aug 12, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> Officer?? Am I under arrest?? Oh no??
> Then fuck off bitch!!!!!


I don't think being needlessly rude is of particular benefit to anyone. Police are not always particularly concerned with procedure. 

Last time I was stopped was walking home at night. Talked to them voluntary and complied with my name ect and what I work as and my uni studies in Law. 

As the questions got more probing I told them that I don't see the relevance and at that point am I under arrest and if there was anything specific that I could help them with. 

He said no but would I submit to a voluntary search. Well I found this funny. Its probably the first time I have heard an officer request anything. So wanting to see where this went I complied and in a friendly way I out lined the pointlessness of the situation. 

At the end of this he said to me that we appreciate my cooperation but there was no need for the attitude. 

Given my accommodation of the situation I was bemused. He seemed offended that I had rights. 

But yeah at the point he said I wasn't under arrest I could have just left.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 12, 2016)

Terry Stop. Allows short detention, no?


----------



## Commotus (Aug 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Terry Stop. Allows short detention, no?


Yeah I'm from the UK. Here the reasonable suspicion is enough to make an arrest so the probable cause part of a 'Terry Stop' does not come in to it.

Perhaps our standard is lower. Given such searches in the US as not under the power of arrest I'm getting it's voluntary up until refusal that would change the facts from reasonable suspension to actual provable cause. From non cooperation off, in Wikipedias words, a non intrusive pat down, at which point an arrest would be made.

But I'm guessing so don't know to be sure. There is case law of defendants arguing against the legal position off particular states.


----------



## bgmike8 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Terry Stop. Allows short detention, no?


You should read up on Terry stop. A Terry stop requires reasonable suspicion to detain you. You can't search someone who isn't detained or voluntary.

So my interpretation is That not only can they not search me but I don't have to identify myself either. So I would ask if I was detained. If not then I'm free to go. 

If you are really interested in this you need to go to youtube and look for videos by honoryouroath. And a guy called battousi has a good one where he refused to identify to the point of them arresting him and putting him in the squad car. They finally let him go. Unidentified. Lol


----------



## Commotus (Aug 13, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> the other thing we need to do as citizens in the United States is know about jury nullification. instead of bitching and moaning when you get jury duty, exercise your Rights as a citizen!
> 
> if anyone doesn't know what jury nullification is, it's when a *jury* returns a verdict of "Not Guilty" despite its belief that the defendant is guilty of the violation charged. The *jury* in effect nullifies a law that it believes is either immoral or wrongly applied to the defendant whose fate they are charged with deciding.
> 
> ...




As Lord Delvin stated; “the first object any tyrant in Whitehall would be to make Parliament utterly subservient to his will; and next to overthrow or diminish trial by jury, for no tyrant could afford to leave a subjects fate in the hands of 12 of his countrymen”.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 13, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> You should read up on Terry stop.


I have. That's why I said that


----------



## bartow (Sep 13, 2016)

I have never known of a case where a cop just showed up at someone's door. I haven't found any cases where someone has been raided for growing for personal use only. As in none of it ever leaves the house. If anyone else has tried to find the likelihood of various things happening under various circumstances, I would like to know about it. As far as I can tell, growing at home for one's own use and no one else's is pretty safe. A good database of who gets busted for what would be helpful to everyone.

I hear about a lot of grow for profits out of the house that get raided.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Sep 15, 2016)

Totally..

Plus all these medical "mishaps", by law we can win.

-win


----------



## Fender Super (Apr 18, 2017)

BIOHazard87 said:


> Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


Nothing.


----------



## greg nr (Apr 18, 2017)

BIOHazard87 said:


> Just watched it, but what am I supposed to say if a cop wants to talk to me?


I'm sorry officer, I'm not talking about my day.....

And if you aren't free to go - I'm invoking my right to remain silent. Then stfu.


----------



## ANC (Apr 20, 2017)

You guys live in a police state (the whole country). My mouth hangs open at the number of cops I see everywhere on US TV shows.
We actually have crime here and I hardly ever see a cop. Wait, I actually had guys walking with big knives down the street yesterday apprehended by them, neighbourhood watch sent a photo of 3 knives taken off them afterwards. But you guys have cops involved with your whole lives. I can not imagine a situation where a cop would frisk me in day to day life.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2017)

ANC said:


> You guys live in a police state (the whole country). My mouth hangs open at the number of cops I see everywhere on US TV shows.
> We actually have crime here and I hardly ever see a cop. Wait, I actually had guys walking with big knives down the street yesterday apprehended by them, neighbourhood watch sent a photo of 3 knives taken off them afterwards. But you guys have cops involved with your whole lives. I can not imagine a situation where a cop would frisk me in day to day life.


That's because America is a FASCIST police state- unless you're a millionaire and can afford legal protection. Being white and living in the 'right' places helps a lot.

It's every bit as fucked up as it sounds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> You guys live in a police state (the whole country). My mouth hangs open at the number of cops I see everywhere on US TV shows.
> We actually have crime here and I hardly ever see a cop. Wait, I actually had guys walking with big knives down the street yesterday apprehended by them, neighbourhood watch sent a photo of 3 knives taken off them afterwards. But you guys have cops involved with your whole lives. I can not imagine a situation where a cop would frisk me in day to day life.


Im 46..have never been frisked (even when arrested...) I dont get the whole Police state America seems to love either.its weird seeing it on TV. Like when they pull a car over.."GET out of the CAR!"...Weird chit..I help pay the police force, If they want to pull me over they can come to my fkn window thank you!. I dont understand how the population puts up with that chit. Just cause someone has a Police uniform on does not mean he can give orders. He aint my Mum.

Its like Pink Floyd The Wall became real.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't have any conversations with the corrupt. 
And yes they all are, by the laws which allow,encourage policing for profit.
Defend yourself first, answer questions later!


----------



## deno (Oct 9, 2017)

Cops are people. Some of them are okay. Some of them are jerks. Power corrupts, though, so you've got to watch your ass. Know your rights. You don't have to answer their questions. They WILL try to convince you that it's in your best interest to talk. It never is. They'll say things along the lines of "if you tell me what's going on here, we'll let you go", or "...be easier on you", or "...put a good word in for you". Don't believe them. They are just trying to do their job, and their job is to get convictions. They are Black & White thinkers, and you are the Black. They help the White (i'm not talking race here - I'm talking Law Abiding Citizens, even though no one is). Their job is not to help the Black. They've already categorized you, and they want to exert 'justice'. It's all pretty easy to deal with, though. Be polite. Be none-threatening. Follow their instructions, even if they are abusing your rights. Don't get an attitude. Don't try to be cool. Try to act mature. Don't act smart or dumb. Don't act afraid. Don't act fearless. Put on your best behavior. Act like you're at a job interview. Just _don't answer questions_ unless it will lead to more violations. Do you know how fast you were going? I'm not sure about that. Do you know what the speed limit here is? Pretty sure it's 55 (you've got to answer this one, because they could charge you with inattentive driving otherwise). Can I search your car? I prefer you didn't, officer. Where'd you buy this weed from? I want to talk to a lawyer, sir. Can I come in to talk to you. No. I smell weed. Really, I don't. Don't lie. If you are asked a question, and are forced to lie - just don't answer. It's better to just look at them - and don't let a word pass through your lips.


----------



## Go go n chill (Nov 26, 2017)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> watch Every min of this people!!


Where is the video


----------



## bro54209 (Dec 13, 2017)

I was parked in a parking garage and they said if i didn't roll my window down they were going to smash my window and open my car under reasonable suspicion, should I have kept the window shut until they presented a physical copy of a warrant? Edit: texas


----------



## redivider (Dec 13, 2017)

bro54209 said:


> I was parked in a parking garage and they said if i didn't roll my window down they were going to smash my window and open my car under reasonable suspicion, should I have kept the window shut until they presented a physical copy of a warrant? Edit: texas


since our politicians have sold out the constitution that protects citizens in order to enact regulations and elect judges that protect politicians and corporations - 

unfortunately for you cops can now say they 'smell' marijuana and that is enough probable cause for them to not need a warrant to conduct a search.......

for anything. your home, your car, your anus, your stomach, anything....

you could've kept your window down, if you wanted a broken window.....


----------



## Late Nice Supplies (Jan 21, 2018)

Snitches get stitches!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 12, 2018)

They should make some gum that makes your mouth smell like rotten asshole. Get pulled over, pop in a couple, be chatty. Sigh alot, blowing it in their face. I bet they don;t fuck with you too long.


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They should make some gum that makes your mouth smell like rotten asshole. Get pulled over, pop in a couple, be chatty. Sigh alot, blowing it in their face. I bet they don;t fuck with you too long.


But you're still chewing a rotten asshole...


----------



## Go go n chill (May 19, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They should make some gum that makes your mouth smell like rotten asshole. Get pulled over, pop in a couple, be chatty. Sigh alot, blowing it in their face. I bet they don;t fuck with you too long.


That’s funny, I’m in peoples homes all day and if they have ass breath all I wanna do is “get the fuck away”


----------



## Beachwalker (May 19, 2018)

redivider said:


> since our politicians have sold out the constitution that protects citizens in order to enact regulations and elect judges that protect politicians and corporations -
> 
> unfortunately for you cops can now say they 'smell' marijuana and that is enough probable cause for them to not need a warrant to conduct a search.......
> 
> ...


^ this

Yes the U.S. has become a nanny-state in the last 20 years or so and above is why.

Morons bought in to the propaganda that "it takes a village" so this is what you get.

Maybe we should all just hold hands and sing Kumbaya ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> ^ this
> 
> Yes the U.S. has become a nanny-state in the last 20 years or so and above his why.
> 
> ...


Both sides have been accomplices in throwing our constitutional protections under the bench.


----------



## Novabudd (May 19, 2018)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> They should make some gum that makes your mouth smell like rotten asshole. Get pulled over, pop in a couple, be chatty. Sigh alot, blowing it in their face. I bet they don;t fuck with you too long.


Nope. They prolly used to that smell -- always got their noses up the brass hats ass.


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)

Someone in court must someday challenge a cop to find the car with weed in just using their nose. Someone gets to hide some pot in a car, and the court gets to go on an outing.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 19, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> Both sides have been accomplices in throwing our constitutional protections under the bench.


.. yup, I mentioned it started about 20 years ago, give or take & went into high gear after 911

I remember true freedom from the 60s and 70s, and this ain't it..


----------



## ANC (May 19, 2018)

Imagine there were like 5 people stranded on an island, and one of them decides he would cage you if you smoked some dried flowers to feel better.
I would stab the fucker with a coconut.


----------



## Rrog (May 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Morons bought in to the propaganda that "it takes a village" so this is what you get.
> 
> Maybe we should all just hold hands and sing Kumbaya ?


Moronic quote of the day


----------



## weed-whacker (Feb 15, 2020)

Yea sage advise 

Also don’t shit in ur hands 


Who the duck is talking to cops?

My convo with cops goes like this.

Cop: hi how are u?

Me: who are ya?

Cop: I’m officer dipshit just wanted to talk to u about..

Me: (interrupting) so u have a warrant to be here? This is private property

Cop: I just want to talk

Me: so you’re trespassing? That’s illigal, fuck off or I’ll have u charged 

Cop: fucks off


----------



## Go go n chill (Jun 3, 2021)

weed-whacker said:


> Yea sage advise
> 
> Also don’t shit in ur hands
> 
> ...


I keep telling people the same thing and they don’t listen they just start opening their mouth and letting their pie hole run


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 8, 2022)

I should post this 500 times


----------



## Fardsnarp (Feb 8, 2022)

I watched this sometime back. I thought of getting the book so I could just hold it up and smile if the need arises. If they know you are educated to your rights it might make things easier on everybody. Cops are allowed to lie their frigging axxes off but you can go to jail if you get one word of a conversation wrong?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 8, 2022)

Repeat after me.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 11, 2022)

People talk.



STATE OF TASMANIA v H 9 FEBRUARY 2022 COMMENTS ON PASSING SENTENCE
H , you plead guilty to trafficking in a controlled substance. I also agreed to deal with your plea of guilty to the summary charges of possessing, using and cultivating cannabis. On 14 May 2020 members of the drug squad searched your property in. They found 17 separate amounts of cannabis in the main shed ranging in weight from 1.2 grams to more than a kilogram. In a smaller shed there was a total of about a kilogram of cannabis leaf in four separate tubs. In all just over four kilograms was usable cannabis bud of good to excellent quality was found. If to be sold it could have returned, depending on the quantity in which it was sold, between about $27,000 and $45,000.
When interviewed *you told the police* that you grew the cannabis either at home or in the bush from seed you germinated and planted the previous October or November. You pulled the plants in April when some of the cannabis started to go mouldy. You also admitted that you had grown cannabis before and some of the cannabis leaf in the smaller shed had been there for a long time.
You are aged 52. Your record is for driving offences and you have no prior convictions for trafficking or any other drug related offending. You are married and have one child still dependant on you. You have an excellent industrial record and have been in constant employment in various jobs throughout your adult life. You have already suffered some punishment in that you lost a job you held for 18 years as a result of this matter. You have just found a new job. Your early plea of guilty is in your favour, and carries even more weight when the administration of justice is delayed by the pandemic. You are a long term daily recreational cannabis user. The State accepts that you smoked about an ounce a week. On the information given to me, most of the cannabis you grew was for your own use. However you plead guilty to trafficking on the basis that, for about a year from May 2019, you supplied cannabis to a relative for $150 an ounce, returning a total of about $2000, knowing that he intended to sell it. You sold a further amount for $200 in April 2020. Overall, the trafficking relates to a modest quantity and the return was small. It is a case where a fine is the appropriate sentence. However the amount of the fine must be sufficient to provide some punishment, particularly because you sold cannabis knowing it was to be further sold into the broader community. If you were to engage in the commercial sale of cannabis again the sentence is likely to be heavier.
H , you are convicted on the indictment, on complaint 34366/2020, counts 2 and 3, and on complaint 34367/20. On the two counts on complaint 34366/2020, that is, the use and possession of cannabis, I make no further order. I order that the smoking devices seized by the police and listed at items 1, 12, 13, 14, 22 and 23 on drug exhibit sheet 264553 are forfeited to the State. I assess, in accordance with the Crime (Confiscation of Profits) Act 1993, s 22, the value of the benefits derived by you from the commission of the offence in the sum of $2,200 and order that you pay to the State a pecuniary penalty equal to that sum. On complaint 34367/2020, cultivating, you are fined $500. On the indictment, trafficking, you are fined $2,000. I may only give you 28 days to pay all of those sums. If you require longer you may enter into a repayment arrangement.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 12, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> People talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


It certainly did, shame the Chamberlain's had to go through what they did. I think a Dingo nearly got another baby on Fraser island not so long ago to.


----------



## AbriannaHolladay (Nov 19, 2022)

Garden Knowm said:


> "Don&#39;t Talk to the Police" by Professor James Duane


Facts


----------

